# Anyone 34/35 weeks want a buddy for the last few weeks?



## RebeccaG

Anyone 34/35 weeks want a buddy?


----------



## Bladesgirl

I'll be your buddy :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Yay :) 

How are you feeling? 

This pregnancy for me has just flown by its crazy!


----------



## Bladesgirl

This is my first!! And it's quickly vanishing lol!! Don't know where all the time has gone!! It's weird! Getting nervous now though!

Have you had a pretty normal/easy pregnancy?


----------



## RebeccaG

Yes feel pretty much fine. Had loads of scans this pregnancy though due to placenta being low and now baby measuring huge on scans. 
Have quite bad pgp but having physio for that. 
How about you? 
Oh do you know what you're having?


----------



## nesSAH

:hi:

I'm 35 weeks with a :yellow: bump #2.
I've had MS all pregnancy and still on meds.... haven't gained anything, but lost around 12 lbs since conception.
Oh, just almost done packing my hospital bags, just a few more clothes to wash :D

How are you ladies doing today? what color are your bumps?


----------



## WholeHeart

Hey, you ladies are just about exactly as far along as I am! I don't necessarily post often, but can I join the club? :flower:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Hello!!! Yey there are more of us!! Ooo our babies might share a birthday lol!! I'm having little boy! 

I've had quite a good pregancy I think only one scare where baby was been super lazy for a day and just slept all day so no movements! 

I'm struggling a bit now as sleep I becoming a nightmare as I can't sleep very long and my legs are really hurting during the night now :( 

But otherwise still happy lol!! My car seat came yesterday, now we have to try and fit it in the car! My car isn't very big and we were meant to be swapping it but we just haven't got the money right now so we will just have to maybe have car seat in the back and not use the front seat as it will be to far forward lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

Does any one else know what they are having?


----------



## television

Hey ladies can i join:wave:. Pregnant with :baby:2 got ds who is nearly 7:yellow: all the way cant wait to find out now. Good pregnancy just usual thing heartburn backache bla bla. Light is at the end of the tunnel now girl :happydance::happydance:


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi do you mind if I join? I'll be 34 weeks on Friday! So almost there!! I'm team yellow too! x


----------



## television

foxiechick1 said:


> Hi do you mind if I join? I'll be 34 weeks on Friday! So almost there!! I'm team yellow too! x

Hi do you have any ideas what your having gut feeling?


----------



## Bladesgirl

So many team yellow!! I'm far to impatient not to find out!! I think if I have a second I will try but I don't know how long I would last lol


----------



## Haidee

Hello ladies,

I'm 35 weeks, third boy for me! My first son turned 16 end of last year, my second son turned 3 end of last year, now expecting another (and last) little boy. I should actually not say 'little' at all, he was already measuring 5.7lbs with his feet being 3.3inches long a week ago!!

I'm used to having giants - my 16 year old is already 6.1 foot and my 3 year old was born weighing 8.9lbs. Now at 3 years old he's weighing 48.5lbs, not being fat at all, he's just the normal size of a 5 year old child. 

My first two pregnancies were very easy, but unfortunately this one has not been, so that's why I am convinced that this will be the last for me. Thinking of having my tubes tied after the birth.

So who's having c-sections and who's planning on having a natural birth? Epidural? 

I've had both natural births with epidural so far and planning to go that route again. I'm terrified of the idea of having a c-section.


----------



## Koukla

I'll jump in too! I have a 3.5 year old DS, and I'm 34+1 with a baby girl. So far, so good- no indications that an induction or c-section will be needed. I do plan on getting an epidural and NOT waiting until I want to die to get it this time! I've had SPD since October and I'm looking forward to being numb from the waist down for awhile!:haha:


----------



## foxiechick1

television said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi do you mind if I join? I'll be 34 weeks on Friday! So almost there!! I'm team yellow too! x
> 
> Hi do you have any ideas what your having gut feeling?Click to expand...

Hi no I change my mind on a daily basis! Lol I look at my scan pics and think boy profile, but then this pregnancy has been different to when I had my DS so sometimes think girl but I just see me surrounded by boys! Lol and being the queen of my castle! lol. This is our 2nd child together but my DH has a son from his previous marriage hence why all boys! lol x

How about you? Any gut feeling? x


----------



## television

foxiechick1 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi do you mind if I join? I'll be 34 weeks on Friday! So almost there!! I'm team yellow too! x
> 
> Hi do you have any ideas what your having gut feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi no I change my mind on a daily basis! Lol I look at my scan pics and think boy profile, but then this pregnancy has been different to when I had my DS so sometimes think girl but I just see me surrounded by boys! Lol and being the queen of my castle! lol. This is our 2nd child together but my DH has a son from his previous marriage hence why all boys! lol x
> 
> How about you? Any gut feeling? xClick to expand...

I have ds and think pregnancies have been the same apart from this baby is a lot bigger, i had ds different partner df is a lot bigger. But like you i look at pics also had 4d scan and think def boy looking at profile etc. Its exciting not knowing, just a pain getting everything neutral.


----------



## WholeHeart

Mine's a little boy! I wasn't sure whether I wanted to find out or not, but my husband really wanted to, so I let him, haha. And I somehow managed to miss out on most of the unpleasant symptoms all the way along, but baby is starting to try to poke my guts out! He's dreadfully active, though sometimes he'll have a quiet day right after an unusually hyper one.


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah yay there are more of us :) 

I found out with my son as was just so desperate to know. This time I'm pretty sure it's a boy so don't feel we need it confirmed. Will be such a shock if it turns out to be a girl lol! I've just had the same pregnancy symptoms that I had with my son. Not much sickness only at the beginning, heartburn and painful lower back (the usual). My mum is convinced we are having a girl though! 

After finding out on the scans that baby is enormous it makes me think keys deffo a boy lol as girls can't be big?! Haha!

I have another scan on 11th and meeting with consultant straight after to discuss whether it will be csec or not. What ever happens I'm going with all the drugs I can get this time around!


----------



## Annamumof2

Hi ladies can I join? I'm almost 35 weeks


----------



## KitKaboodle

Ill jump in too!! This is baby number three for me, I have two boys already, 10 and 7, this little one will DEF. be my last....my body can't handle it anymore! Its supposed to be another boy, but my dreams are steadily getting worse that I have a baby, and its a girl! this sane thing happened I have reality to me with ds2, so idk if its me freaking out, or if its some intuition....he had a tiny thing that looked like a winky, but no sack visible, so when I go tomorrow for a growth scan gonna see if they can double check!!!"


----------



## television

RebeccaG said:


> Ah yay there are more of us :)
> 
> I found out with my son as was just so desperate to know. This time I'm pretty sure it's a boy so don't feel we need it confirmed. Will be such a shock if it turns out to be a girl lol! I've just had the same pregnancy symptoms that I had with my son. Not much sickness only at the beginning, heartburn and painful lower back (the usual). My mum is convinced we are having a girl though!
> 
> After finding out on the scans that baby is enormous it makes me think keys deffo a boy lol as girls can't be big?! Haha!
> 
> I have another scan on 11th and meeting with consultant straight after to discuss whether it will be csec or not. What ever happens I'm going with all the drugs I can get this time around!

I think the same it cant be a girl, girls are meant to diddy this baby has big hands in scan pics lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

I am quite happy to have what ever drugs they offer lol! I'm awful with pain! Some of my period cramps make me cry so don't think I will cope well with labour lol!! 

Moses basket came today!! I think I'm nearly sorted :)


----------



## foxiechick1

television said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi do you mind if I join? I'll be 34 weeks on Friday! So almost there!! I'm team yellow too! x
> 
> Hi do you have any ideas what your having gut feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi no I change my mind on a daily basis! Lol I look at my scan pics and think boy profile, but then this pregnancy has been different to when I had my DS so sometimes think girl but I just see me surrounded by boys! Lol and being the queen of my castle! lol. This is our 2nd child together but my DH has a son from his previous marriage hence why all boys! lol x
> 
> How about you? Any gut feeling? xClick to expand...
> 
> I have ds and think pregnancies have been the same apart from this baby is a lot bigger, i had ds different partner df is a lot bigger. But like you i look at pics also had 4d scan and think def boy looking at profile etc. Its exciting not knowing, just a pain getting everything neutral.Click to expand...

I know what you mean! I have put off doing the nursery now as I have seen some gorgeous blue and pink bedding sets so am getting DH to paint it white and then just accessories in pink or blue. Neutral is so boring though! lol I have only bought a few neutral bits this time as I got so much when pregnant with DS but once he was born I bough or got bought all blue stuff and he was in that the whole time the neutral stuff hardly got used! lol


----------



## foxiechick1

KitKaboodle said:


> Ill jump in too!! This is baby number three for me, I have two boys already, 10 and 7, this little one will DEF. be my last....my body can't handle it anymore! Its supposed to be another boy, but my dreams are steadily getting worse that I have a baby, and its a girl! this sane thing happened I have reality to me with ds2, so idk if its me freaking out, or if its some intuition....he had a tiny thing that looked like a winky, but no sack visible, so when I go tomorrow for a growth scan gonna see if they can double check!!!"

Ooo let us know how your scan goes and if any thing has 'disappeared'! lol have you any potty shots from the last scan that we can all have a nose at and pretend we know what we are looking for? :haha: x


----------



## RebeccaG

Foxiechick just seen your in hertfordshire? We've just moved from there. Whereabouts are you? Where are you having your baby? 

Where is everyone else from?


----------



## Bladesgirl

I'm from Sheffield :)


----------



## television

Im from shropshire


----------



## RebeccaG

Is everyone planning a hospital birth or are some planning a birth centre or home birth? 

Anyone done hospital bag yet?


----------



## television

Home birth for me fingers crossed. Started to pack bag may obviously need to go to hospital.


----------



## Bladesgirl

Gone for hospital birth as have to many fears of stuff that can go wrong lol!! But if its ok then would prob do home next time around! I keep asking other half to get my bag out of the attic as I would like to start packing it but its still not down yet :(


----------



## television

Bladesgirl said:


> Gone for hospital birth as have to many fears of stuff that can go wrong lol!! But if its ok then would prob do home next time around! I keep asking other half to get my bag out of the attic as I would like to start packing it but its still not down yet :(

Ive asked my OH to get bag down for me to, got little suitcase for baby but need bag for myself, he hasnt done it yet their so laid back:dohh:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hello :flower:
i am 35 weeks pregnant in three days! how this pregnancy has flew by, i cant believe my little baby will be here in just 4 weeks! (having an elective c-section) i really need to get my ass in gear now and get organised, we have everything we need although all his blankets and clothes and everything else is just shoved into a massive pile next to our wardrobe! xx


----------



## rainydays9

Hi:flower: i am a little ahead of you but am i ok to join?


----------



## WholeHeart

No way would I plan a home birth in my one-bedroom apartment! Haha. We have really thin walls..... Anyway, for insurance reasons a hospital is my only choice, though I wouldn't dare have a first baby anywhere else anyway. 

Does anybody else feel like just sleeping all the time? I've had terrible fatigue in the last few weeks....


----------



## Bladesgirl

I have been sleeping loads lol!! I don't get much sleep at night though although I must say apart from the pain in legs I feel a lot better in myself this week!! Hopeing it stays like this for a while :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah that's fab you're planning a home birth. I planned a home birth with my son and it was amazing the midwife care you got being at home. Sadly didn't all work out for us and was transferred to hospital during 2nd stage. 3 friends of mine have had amazing home birth experiences though so for some its the best thing. Think my babies are just too big lol! Or my hips are too small?!


----------



## television

RebeccaG said:


> Ah that's fab you're planning a home birth. I planned a home birth with my son and it was amazing the midwife care you got being at home. Sadly didn't all work out for us and was transferred to hospital during 2nd stage. 3 friends of mine have had amazing home birth experiences though so for some its the best thing. Think my babies are just too big lol! Or my hips are too small?!

Im so worried about going so far to then get told ive got to go to hospital but if i need to then i need to.


----------



## Mizzy

mind if i join you all?? im 35+1 due 3rd march and officially had enough of being pregnant :haha:


----------



## Bladesgirl

I feel good at the moment apart from the lack of sleep and peeing all the time! Must say though I'm bored of been pregnant I want baby now :/


----------



## keese22

I'm due 28/2. Kinda fed up now ! Oh is painting the nursery and doing fun dad things and i just tend to sit in my chair as I'm exhausted! Cannot wait for lo to be here now!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Lol my OH has gone into cleaning melt down I keep trying to help him but I'm tired!! So he gets annoyed but I think he's nesting lol he tidying everything even getting all the stuff ready for a car boot sale lol


----------



## television

keese22 said:


> I'm due 28/2. Kinda fed up now ! Oh is painting the nursery and doing fun dad things and i just tend to sit in my chair as I'm exhausted! Cannot wait for lo to be here now!

Same day as me:happydance:


----------



## television

Bladesgirl said:


> Lol my OH has gone into cleaning melt down I keep trying to help him but I'm tired!! So he gets annoyed but I think he's nesting lol he tidying everything even getting all the stuff ready for a car boot sale lol

Wish my OH was like that hes still lazy lol dont see him nesting at all.


----------



## television

Mizzy said:


> mind if i join you all?? im 35+1 due 3rd march and officially had enough of being pregnant :haha:

Yep and me i just want to be able to bend over properly.


----------



## Mizzy

television said:


> Bladesgirl said:
> 
> 
> Lol my OH has gone into cleaning melt down I keep trying to help him but I'm tired!! So he gets annoyed but I think he's nesting lol he tidying everything even getting all the stuff ready for a car boot sale lol
> 
> Wish my OH was like that hes still lazy lol dont see him nesting at all.Click to expand...

and mine! i was thinking today that hes doing even less these last couple of weeks, before he would at least sweep and mop and bring the bin in, but these last couple of weeks :nope: maybe your oh needs to come and teach ours a thing or two


----------



## Mizzy

television said:


> Mizzy said:
> 
> 
> mind if i join you all?? im 35+1 due 3rd march and officially had enough of being pregnant :haha:
> 
> Yep and me i just want to be able to bend over properly.Click to expand...

lol i got my 3 year old to put my socks on the other day i just couldnt do it :haha:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Awww it's nice that he does it but he moans all the way through every job!! I love him though!! Although he does things in the wrong order! Like I keep asking for my hospital bag from the attic and he keeps doing every job but get it down lol!! This rate ill be taking nothing!!


----------



## Serafina83

Me I'm 34 weeks today :) starting to get nervous now had my last at 35 weeks so thinking could be any time from now really, are you all ready yet? Baby dropped couple days ago, not sure if that's normal didn't happen on my last. Midwife tomorrow so will ask her


----------



## Mizzy

lol i find the only way to get mine to do something ive been nagging about (hoover the stairs for example) is to actually start to do it in front of him, maybe get the ladders and walk past him with them then when he asks what your doing tell him, then he might do it


----------



## Mizzy

Serafina83 said:


> Me I'm 34 weeks today :) starting to get nervous now had my last at 35 weeks so thinking could be any time from now really, are you all ready yet? Baby dropped couple days ago, not sure if that's normal didn't happen on my last. Midwife tomorrow so will ask her

my bump keeps dropping then going back up, ive just got my hospital bag, LO's over night bag and OH's change of clothes bag to do then in ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## Serafina83

Every time I think I'm ready I think of something else that needs doing lol. I just need a nursing bra then all sorted! I think. When are you due? X


----------



## Bladesgirl

I have 2 nursing bras but I don't recon they will fit properly when baby is born lol might have to sneak out the shops when he's born to get measured and buy some more lol

I might do that pretend to go into the attic and get it myself lol he will freak though he barely let me have a snow ball fight when It snowed last week lol


----------



## keese22

I should really pack my hospital bag!


----------



## Mizzy

lol i had to watch my OH build a snowman as apparently it wasnt safe for me :haha: not that im complaining i hate cold!, 

it works everytime for me ill unlock the back door, he will ask what im doing and ill reply taking the bin out/bringing the bin in and he will jump to his feet claiming he was going to do it right after corrie/cowboy builders or what ever crap hes watching even though i asked him that morning or the day before :dohh:

where do you get measured for nursing bras?
ive got one and dont really want to buy any more until i know what size i am


----------



## Bladesgirl

Hahah I'm gonna start trying that doing some of the harder jobs and pretending it hurts or going to hurt lol!! 

I go to marks and spencer! I don't like them but they do measure properly although I usually go for a different back size to what they say as I'm sure bras stretch my nearly always end up by my neck on my back lol


----------



## Mizzy

i never thought of getting measured proply for nursing bras, in all fairness i didnt even think to put them on my list


----------



## Bladesgirl

To be fair they wernt on mine but my boobs has grown at least 2 sizes and all my orignal bras were underwired and started to hurt :( I want my body back!


----------



## Mizzy

i cant say mine have grown much this time compared to last time, last time i felt like jorden :holly:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Lol oh dear!! 

Just had my 35-36 week midwife apointment!! I'm 4/5 engaged lol I know this means nothing but Woop exciting!!


----------



## Haidee

Hi Ladies,

I'm from far away, in South Africa!

I'm now 36 weeks (gyne says 37 weeks) and have my next appointment this Thursday afternoon. 

I'm too much of a 'chicken' to try for a home birth, I love epidural!!! My husband would also never go for the home birth idea, he wants to be in hospital incase anything goes wrong.

For the past two days I've been in hectic pain, feels like my pubic bones are about to break off any time soon....not to mention that it is burning like crazy from the pressure! Any of you experiencing the same?


----------



## Mizzy

:D yay i remember being told i was engagaed with my first and thinking any time now.... 3 weeks later he came :haha: (still a few days early though so i wont complain)
ive got my 36 week appointment a week today, my midwife never reveals anything though :(


----------



## Mizzy

Haidee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm from far away, in South Africa!
> 
> I'm now 36 weeks (gyne says 37 weeks) and have my next appointment this Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I'm too much of a 'chicken' to try for a home birth, I love epidural!!! My husband would also never go for the home birth idea, he wants to be in hospital incase anything goes wrong.
> 
> For the past two days I've been in hectic pain, feels like my pubic bones are about to break off any time soon....not to mention that it is burning like crazy from the pressure! Any of you experiencing the same?

i love the south african accent, i remember working with a girl and i always made a point to talk to her just to hear it :haha:

no, only change ive had is baby doing irish jigs instead of kicking now, hopefully a sign things are getting ready for you!


----------



## Bladesgirl

My old housemate was South African!! Hello!! Sorry about the pain!! 

Well at least I'm not uncomfortable she said I should notice more pressure when he moves further down!! The only thing I have noticed is pain when walking upstairs!! Got another apointment in 2 weeks we'll see if he's moved even further down!


----------



## television

I went to M and S to get measured, but there bras are expensive 2 for £30. So i went online and got them off there website in the sale £12. Sorry but i just think gotta save money when i can. My OH always says i was gonna do it after grrrrrr leaving work clothes on the floor before a shower but then not picking them up after!!!!!MEN. I seriously feel like i have two kids in the house lol. 
I never thought about getting epidural but i got to hospital to late for that anyway was 7cm, i didnt find labor all that bad really. Hope this time is as easy.


----------



## television

Bladesgirl said:


> Lol oh dear!!
> 
> Just had my 35-36 week midwife apointment!! I'm 4/5 engaged lol I know this means nothing but Woop exciting!!

Thats good :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaG

Also due 28th Feb :) think it will be earlier though...

I'm feeling pretty good. Eat a lot of chocolate though! My son is getting good at fetching things for me now. Like when he drops food under the table he will go and get it for me now :)

Still not packed hospital bag... Need to choose the best bag for the job lol! 

Oh a home birth is wonderful! Was so gutted mine didn't work out. But I love the idea of having the baby at home. 1st stage labour is so long and being surrounded by home comforts is lovely. And then when baby is born you are in your own house and can just chill out in your own house rather than being on a noisy ward. 
Really quite sad it won't be able to happen this time. X


----------



## katyblot

Hi all, 
Can I join u? I'm 35 weeks and due 6th march!

Yesterday was my last day at work - yippee! Anyone else on maternity leave now?
Can't wait to have a nice rest, but am sure my 2 yr old dd will have other ideas!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Hello Katy!! OOOO my pregnacy app just beeped and woke me up to say I'm 36 weeks today!! Wow!! Only 4 weeks till due date!! 

Rebeccag I don't know if you explained ealrier but how come you can't have a home birth this time? I would love to have baby at home but far to scared as its my first time maybe next time!!

Still haven't packed hospital bag! I was going to do it yesterday but got distracted and had a big urge for fruit juice and chocolate so had to go to the shop lol


----------



## Mizzy

:hi: katy!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

God my chocolate cravings are so bad! 

Am under consultant care as first my placenta was low so having extra scans, now placenta fine but baby is measuring really big so having extra for that! Might be that it ends up csec but will see. Have appointment and scan on 11th so will be decided then. 

If you have non complicated births which most people do, home births I think are the way to go! Also much less risk of infection IMO. Always worry about all the germs in hospitals.


----------



## television

RebeccaG said:


> God my chocolate cravings are so bad!
> 
> Am under consultant care as first my placenta was low so having extra scans, now placenta fine but baby is measuring really big so having extra for that! Might be that it ends up csec but will see. Have appointment and scan on 11th so will be decided then.
> 
> If you have non complicated births which most people do, home births I think are the way to go! Also much less risk of infection IMO. Always worry about all the germs in hospitals.

Ive been very lucky DS was very straight forward labor and pregnancy and this ones is hopefully going down the same root, thats only reason ive been excepted for hb. Mw has said any problems they will get ambulance asap.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I don't think I would be allowed one then as I am consultant lead this pregnancy!! Not 100% sure why but hey ho I'm letting them go with it!


----------



## keese22

Whoop 36 weeks :D the nursery is coming along and hoping that when I have my next growth scan next week baby will be a reasonable size. I feel a bit bad winging about how I'm fed up of being pregnant when a week and a half ago he wasn't even 5lb. Of course I don't want him to cOme until he's big enough I'm just fed up. I found out I was pregnant really early do feels like I've been pregnant forever!


----------



## keese22

And the drs still haven't decided whether I'm consultant or midwife led . Im hoping for midwife Soo can to the Borg centre. I'm seeing The consultant again at 37+5. They need to make a decision soon as eventually I will go into labour!


----------



## Mizzy

i would be far to scared to have a home birth, im on the consultants ward to give birth anyway so cant :) 
anyone else have no motivation?? i still need to finish babys room, pack my hospital bag, LO's over night bag and OH's bag and im sat here waching cbeebies and looking at more clothes i *dont *need to buy for the kids (that sounds strange!!!) on ebay thinking ill do it when i get dressed... which i probly wont even end up doing :haha:
had my GTT test yesterday too :( anyone know how long till i get results??


----------



## Bladesgirl

What's gtt?? I seem to putting off the hospital bag! Not sure why! Everything else is done! But like you keep looking at clothes! He has way to many already I will be selling bundles on eBay in a few months I would guess lol!! 

Went to mothercare yesterday to take back my pram as I don't think it's right so getting a
Replacement but had to buy a superbaby babygrow lol OH went mad then I saw him looking at it all goggle eyed later that night lol!!


----------



## keese22

I've made a small attempt to pack my bag but Its not fully done . In going to sort out his draws and wash more of his stuff today. I dont know If I've got enough clothes for lo. I have 8 vests and 8 sleep suits. Apparently I need to buy cardigans. It feels a bit strange I buying a cardigan for a boy, do baby's wear them over sleeps suits? I will buy him some little outfits but not many as I'd have thought he'd be more comfy in sleepsuits.


----------



## Mizzy

the glucose tolerance test i declined it at first but then had +4 glucose in my last urine sample so midwife insisted i had it.

Ive been quite good to limit myself this time, i went mad buying clothes with rusty and he didnt wear half of them, but ive now discovered matching outfits which is a whole new thing to me, i can get them matching clothes from next once LO is in 3-6 so im trying to find stuff that match rustys clothes and then i feel bad as im buying baby but not rusty so i have to find rusty something :dohh: 

i hide most my purchases from OH i really wanted a yummy mummy bag but just couldn't afford it at the time so i settled for a baby k one of ebay... then oh had rent from his garage in and said i could have it as he used all my paypal money.... so i brought a grey bows yummy mummy bag of a lady on here.... im still trying to work out how im going to hide this one....


----------



## Mizzy

keese22 said:


> I've made a small attempt to pack my bag but Its not fully done . In going to sort out his draws and wash more of his stuff today. I dont know If I've got enough clothes for lo. I have 8 vests and 8 sleep suits. Apparently I need to buy cardigans. It feels a bit strange I buying a cardigan for a boy, do baby's wear them over sleeps suits? I will buy him some little outfits but not many as I'd have thought he'd be more comfy in sleepsuits.

they look lovely in cardigans with a sleep suit :) ive mostly got hand knitted ones as im lucky enough to have knitters int he family, i still put LO in cardigans and hes 3, i think they look lovely on boys :D
and 8 of each is plenty, they only stay in them a few weeks and then you have to buy more in a bigger sizes


----------



## Mizzy

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/521593_10151443848450119_1884596311_n.jpg
https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/379284_10151443850195119_1756231919_n.jpg
hand knitted one
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540641_10151443850685119_2048045888_n.jpg
shop one (he didnt want his piccy done :haha: )


----------



## Bladesgirl

Well I will just have to change baby 3 times a day to get through clothes lol we have bought up to 6 months though so not all small or 0-3 

We have been moved I only just noticed this we are now in pregnacy buddies not third tri lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

He's so cute!!! And those jumpers are awesome!! We got knitted about 5 but he's gonna
Have to grow into them I think I recon they are 3-6 minimum really!!


----------



## keese22

Ahh they are really cute! The ones ive seen are a little girly in The newborn section.yeah I noticed we've been moved! I shoul really move, watching morning tv instead!


----------



## Mizzy

he has his moments..... hes just mopped (soaked) the kitchen for me bloomin monkey!!
i noticed we have been moved too, just how they work things.
i love knitted cardigans, i would be gutted if i didn't have knitters in the family, a scarf is about as far as my knitting skills go :haha: 
i used to change LO 3 times a day at first just cause i wanted to use all the clothes i brought, as once he was born everyone else brought him clothes too :dohh:


----------



## Mizzy

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396051_10151398215245119_1063399101_n.jpg

my mum knitted this for Baby aswell as a few cardigans, think ill use it as a pram suit instead of a sleepbag though as its sooo thick and warm!


----------



## keese22

How often do newborns normally need their clothes changed? I was thinking once in The morning and once at night unless they pop/sick up everywhere ?!


----------



## Serafina83

Hiya, once in the morning And once at night Like u said is fine. I've bought far too many baby grows. Have mainly ought second hand from eBay though. Got lots of nice stuff from next in second size though :) . Mizzy I also have no energy and can't b bothered to do anything. But at the same time am bored as started maternity leave this week! X


----------



## Mizzy

yup, that is plenty :) ive got alot of mine 2nd hand of ebay too, its like new! i love next stuff and will pay for day clothes but it hink their price for pjs/baby grows is silly, i found some motivation XD just packed my bag, LO's over night bag and OHs bag, just need a sugary drink, snacks and insulin pen for OH'S bag and some snacks and magazines for my bag then they are 100% done.
And ive done some to babys room :D got the moses basket stand out ready to put together, tested out the breast pump (LO wanted a go to :haha:) just need to move the changing table up stairs now XD no doubt ill find something else though

serafina i was born in plymouth (random sorry) i love it down there! would love to move back but im 90% sure i never could :(


----------



## Serafina83

Mizzy said:


> yup, that is plenty :) ive got alot of mine 2nd hand of ebay too, its like new! i love next stuff and will pay for day clothes but it hink their price for pjs/baby grows is silly, i found some motivation XD just packed my bag, LO's over night bag and OHs bag, just need a sugary drink, snacks and insulin pen for OH'S bag and some snacks and magazines for my bag then they are 100% done.
> And ive done some to babys room :D got the moses basket stand out ready to put together, tested out the breast pump (LO wanted a go to :haha:) just need to move the changing table up stairs now XD no doubt ill find something else though
> 
> serafina i was born in plymouth (random sorry) i love it down there! would love to move back but im 90% sure i never could :(

Really funny coincidence. I've lived here all my life. How long ago did you move away?the only thing I need to do now is pack my little girls bag ready for grandma to have her when I go into labour. I have everything else ready. Moses basket is up in living room. Cot is all made, clothes all washed ad hospital bag packed:) daughter was born early so have made sure I'm ready early this time. Anyone else been getting really strong bh! But only in the eve and particulars when you stand up?


----------



## Bladesgirl

Been a while since I checked this thread lol I keep losing it now its in a different group lol how is everyone doing?

Nearing 37 weeks and have a few more pains and woes!! I now have daily lightning crotch, my hips feel like they are about to come apart around my lower back! I seem to have flu and I'm so tired all the time!!!! 

Still having packed my hospital bag and still not nesting lol maybe baby is happy in there and I will go over lol


----------



## Mizzy

Serafina83 said:


> Mizzy said:
> 
> 
> yup, that is plenty :) ive got alot of mine 2nd hand of ebay too, its like new! i love next stuff and will pay for day clothes but it hink their price for pjs/baby grows is silly, i found some motivation XD just packed my bag, LO's over night bag and OHs bag, just need a sugary drink, snacks and insulin pen for OH'S bag and some snacks and magazines for my bag then they are 100% done.
> And ive done some to babys room :D got the moses basket stand out ready to put together, tested out the breast pump (LO wanted a go to :haha:) just need to move the changing table up stairs now XD no doubt ill find something else though
> 
> serafina i was born in plymouth (random sorry) i love it down there! would love to move back but im 90% sure i never could :(
> 
> Really funny coincidence. I've lived here all my life. How long ago did you move away?the only thing I need to do now is pack my little girls bag ready for grandma to have her when I go into labour. I have everything else ready. Moses basket is up in living room. Cot is all made, clothes all washed ad hospital bag packed:) daughter was born early so have made sure I'm ready early this time. Anyone else been getting really strong bh! But only in the eve and particulars when you stand up?Click to expand...

oh gosh now your asking :dohh: i remember going to reception at drake primary but after that i cant remember plymouth so its been a while! probably 17/18 years or so i remember the disney shop though :cloud9: i loved that shop!!! that that place with the massive hotdogs!!! its probably changed so much compared to how i remember it


----------



## Mizzy

Bladesgirl said:


> Been a while since I checked this thread lol I keep losing it now its in a different group lol how is everyone doing?
> 
> Nearing 37 weeks and have a few more pains and woes!! I now have daily lightning crotch, my hips feel like they are about to come apart around my lower back! I seem to have flu and I'm so tired all the time!!!!
> 
> Still having packed my hospital bag and still not nesting lol maybe baby is happy in there and I will go over lol

all good here, i woke up yesterday and barely felt pregnant... all symptoms apart from a bulging belly and constant peeing are gone, midwife today and measuring a week under (how i dont know!!!!

Spoiler
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530825_589073341106773_640348459_n.jpg
 ) and hes not engaged either. whats lightening crotch of you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Bladesgirl

Well I asked here yesterday why I had a sharp shooting pain in my lady parts like someone is stabbing me with a needle and I was told that's what it is lol


----------



## Serafina83

Drakes primary is just down the road from me!


----------



## Mizzy

oh right ive never heard of it refered to as lightening crotch before.

what a coincidence, i used to live on beatrice avenue not far from there, one thing ive wanted in this pregnancy is a real oggy :D ther just dont do them like it up here :(


----------



## foxiechick1

Bladesgirl said:


> Been a while since I checked this thread lol I keep losing it now its in a different group lol how is everyone doing?
> 
> Nearing 37 weeks and have a few more pains and woes!! I now have daily lightning crotch, my hips feel like they are about to come apart around my lower back! I seem to have flu and I'm so tired all the time!!!!
> 
> Still having packed my hospital bag and still not nesting lol maybe baby is happy in there and I will go over lol

Lightning crotch! Brill explanation that is exactly what I have woken up with this morning and pain/pressure in my pelvis and I started panicking as I'm 35+5 today which is exactly what I was when DS arrived but having looked into it it's perfectly normal thank god I can relax a bit now and keep my fingers crossed I'll be going on for at least a couple more weeks yet! :flower: xx


----------



## television

Well ive lost my plug over last 2 days but from what ive read it doesnt always mean labor is around the corner.


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ooo that's exciting about yor plug!! I kinda want a sign labour will be soon now I woke
Up this morning crying my hips and back hurt so much!! I think I'm getting symtoms on SPD which is frustrating as I have been so good the last couple of weeks and have been getting excited! Now I'm just in pain lol

The lightning crotch thing I think describes it perfectly lol comes and goes in sharp bursts lol I keep asking my bump politely to stop what he is doing to mummy's lady parts as I value them lol my OH thinks I'm going nuts!


----------



## Serafina83

I've been getting 'lightning crotch' also can't say I like it much lol. I used to hate pasties would only eat the cheese ones. Been really liking them since I been pregnant though


----------



## Bladesgirl

37 weeks today!!!! OOOO I'm full term!!! Crazy stuff!! How's everyone feeling? Any early arrivals coming ?


----------



## foxiechick1

36 weeks today! Hopefully not coming early though! Anyone else suffering with insomnia? At this rate I won't needs bags for hospital I could pack our stuff in the suitcases under my eyes!!!! x


----------



## television

foxiechick1 said:


> 36 weeks today! Hopefully not coming early though! Anyone else suffering with insomnia? At this rate I won't needs bags for hospital I could pack our stuff in the suitcases under my eyes!!!! x

:haha: oh oh dear, im struggling to sleep just because i cant get comfy but, different story in the day i can sleep and sleep!


----------



## foxiechick1

television said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 36 weeks today! Hopefully not coming early though! Anyone else suffering with insomnia? At this rate I won't needs bags for hospital I could pack our stuff in the suitcases under my eyes!!!! x
> 
> :haha: oh oh dear, im struggling to sleep just because i cant get comfy but, different story in the day i can sleep and sleep!Click to expand...

Lol I could sleep during the afternoon when I have my 4 year old! Typically enough and obviously I can't then! I can never sleep when he is at nursery in the mornings! What is that about!?! lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

I can sleep but It takes me till like 1am to get to sleep then I wake up 3-4 times to go to the loo!! My eyes are black lol got some new make up yesterday to try and hide it lol 

My lower back is hurting so much I wobble when a walk and it hurts to get up and down and lie on my side!!!


----------



## television

foxiechick1 said:


> television said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 36 weeks today! Hopefully not coming early though! Anyone else suffering with insomnia? At this rate I won't needs bags for hospital I could pack our stuff in the suitcases under my eyes!!!! x
> 
> :haha: oh oh dear, im struggling to sleep just because i cant get comfy but, different story in the day i can sleep and sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I could sleep during the afternoon when I have my 4 year old! Typically enough and obviously I can't then! I can never sleep when he is at nursery in the mornings! What is that about!?! lolClick to expand...

I know its typica,l luckily my ds is in school so i try having an extra hr once ive dropped him off or the afternoon.


----------



## Serafina83

I started getting period like cramps last night coming nd going every 10-15 mins ( no tightnings ). Went to bed thinking they would go away but still getting them this morning :( . Baby also isn't moving much. Still getting the odd movement but usually when I go bed at night he moves loads. Has anyone else been getting these?


----------



## Mizzy

i was in matalan yesterday and i started getting niggles and tightenings, lasted for a couple of hours every 15 odd mins then went away still have dull ache this morning. i think its just baby playing games with me i think hes engaged too as my pelvis feels like its being ripped apart! he wasnt engaged tuesday at midwifes but he was really low...

37 weeks today XD

hows everyone doing??


----------



## Bladesgirl

My pelvic area is hurting so much now it hurts to lie on either side and some walking! No niggles as far as I know although my belly feels harder is that a sign of anything? 

I'm getting kinda impatient now I really want to meet him and we have finally got 2 names we both kinda like - Thomas or Ollie!! Middle names will be George Stephen!!


----------



## Mizzy

i love those names. russell was going to be a ollie and we wanted thomas for this baby, but OH's surname is turner and tommy turner dosent sound right to me. 
whos idea was it to class 37 weeks as full term??? were all sat here waiting impatiently now :haha:


----------



## Serafina83

We are calling our little boy Tommy James :thumbup:


----------



## television

Mizzy said:


> i love those names. russell was going to be a ollie and we wanted thomas for this baby, but OH's surname is turner and tommy turner dosent sound right to me.
> whos idea was it to class 37 weeks as full term??? were all sat here waiting impatiently now :haha:

I agree bloody full term grrrrr could still be another 5 week but hope not for all of us:dohh:


----------



## Bladesgirl

I like the name tommy!! I'm pulling towards Ollie just cos I think it sounds better with George lol!

This 37 week thing wasnt bugging me till everyone now keeps asking if I am having any signs or twinges lol!! NO IM NOT!! I think baby is quite happy lol!! Ooo I want for some of us to start having babies!! We will have to set up a post baby group and stay together lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

Also what happened to Rebecca g who started this thread??


----------



## Mizzy

ive just got back from the mil's and for the full 2 hours we were there she talkedabout babies, giving birth, due dates, details of all her births ect ect ect :dohh: then i got a head butt in the foof and jumped a bit and she thought i had started lol
whos due first out of us lot?? television on the page i can see...


----------



## Bladesgirl

There are alot of people not following this anymore I think but if you include everyone who ever posted in here it should be this order:

Rainydays9 38+2
NesSAH. 38+1
Kitkaboodle. 
Haidee. 37+6
Rebecca g
Keese22
Wholeheart
Television 37+3
Bladesgirl. 37+2
Annamumof2. 37+1
Mizzy. 37
Kimberleyrobx. 36+6
Koukla. 36+5
Foxiechick
Katyblot. 36+2

And serafina 83 I don't know how long you have left sorry lol!!

Ps yes I am bored!!


----------



## Serafina83

Bladesgirl said:


> There are alot of people not following this anymore I think but if you include everyone who ever posted in here it should be this order:
> 
> Rainydays9 38+2
> NesSAH. 38+1
> Kitkaboodle.
> Haidee. 37+6
> Rebecca g
> Keese22
> Wholeheart
> Television 37+3
> Bladesgirl. 37+2
> Annamumof2. 37+1
> Mizzy. 37
> Kimberleyrobx. 36+6
> Koukla. 36+5
> Foxiechick
> Katyblot. 36+2
> 
> And serafina 83 I don't know how long you have left sorry lol!!
> 
> Ps yes I am bored!!

Ollie is nice! I've got the longest lol due march 12th


----------



## Bladesgirl

It's a shame not everyone is still following it would be good to see what order these little babies come in!


----------



## Mizzy

its been lost in the everness of b+b now its been moved though :(


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh well!!! Well we will just have to keep it going and watch out for "this is it" posts from the others lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

Got the health visitor coming today so need to tidy the house but really can't be bothered :(


----------



## Mizzy

i know kimberley rob is going to be soon as shes having a c section 

is every one on mat leave now?? im soo bored!! there is only so much cleaning i can be bothered to do :haha: how are you filling your day?? im going to go and organize the toy room now... just for LO to come home tomorow and trash it again! i was going to hoover the car today aswell but its decided to snow again :(


----------



## Mizzy

aww i love health visitors, mines lovely :D she came for LO's 2 year check not long ago (even though hes 3 :dohh: )


----------



## Bladesgirl

Lol awww well at least you know they still care lol

I lost my job at 3 months so been on leave kinda forever!! I was working one day a week for my mums business but I got to pregnant even to work there lol! 

Where is your LO at the moment?? I just had my car valleted as it was in a bit of a state and decided I couldn't let a baby in there lol!


----------



## television

I need my car valeting im not doing it, it would kill my back and OH wont do it lazy sod lol. I cant wait for 1 of us to get the ball rolling. I might have a bounce on my ball just for something to do. Yea im on mat leave im self employed and started it at 32 weeks had enough so though time to stop, but also getting bored of cleaning it never ends!!!!!!


----------



## Mizzy

i went of sick in oct tbh... when they found out i was pregnant they cut my hours to 10ish a week... so i didnt have much option as i couldnt afford to get to work and pay all bills ect, i started mat leave in dec 28th though... i cant wait to start back work!!! dont know how ill work it with 2 kids though :s as my kinda work dosent suit around child care hours :(.

I hoovered it a week ago but LO had some of those choccie sweets with the 100s and 1000s on them... and tipped all the left over 100 and 1000's over the floor... plus with OH being a plasterer and useing the car some days it gets mucky pretty quick :/ i begrudge paying for a valet though, would rather give my nephew a tenner to do it :haha: he does a pretty good job too bless him

LO's at his dads :( he goes sunday evening and comes back tuesday morning so mondays im always bored 

ive just painted a tree and snake in the play room cause i was bored :D going to do the ironing soon then i dont know what...


----------



## Bladesgirl

im trying to become self employed but the website we are trying to set up is frustrating lol i have spent days adding products but so far its still a mess lol! if i had the money i would pay for someone to do all of this lol

What do you do as a job? both of you??

i got mine valleted cos i had sweets stuck to the floor and all sorts! i normally clean it myself but the dust and stuff under the seats and in the cracks was getting to much so i paid a professional to do a deep clean ready for sale!! we do need to sell the car anyway but havent got the money to change right now so baby will be on the front seat lol

we used the new dryer we got second hand last night i dont like it i think its gonna shrink all my clothes!! plus i hate ironing and if i dry them on the clothes horse they dont always need ironing lol


----------



## Mizzy

OH has just paid out for a website for his business, there not the cheapest thing going, and you have to pay extra in top so they come up on the first page in search engines :( 

i work as a carer for the elderly, im hoping to get into the hospital after LO is born though as its better hours and better pay, its not easy to get into the hospital here though :(

i want to upgrade to a 5 door but its cost again, so going to have to stick with the one ive got for now, OH needs a new van before i think about a new car :haha:

i never used to iron anything and if it needed ironing i would just rewash it :haha: but since ive stopped working it helps pass the time. I only use the tumble if the heating's of i do prefer my towels out of the tumble though


----------



## Bladesgirl

We paid for the website but we are having to do all the extra stuff to it ourselves as t would be far to expensive to pay them again!! 

What sort of car have you got? I have a beetle lol convertable to so it's tiny!! I want to get a golf instead really as I like VW! I do enter the this morning competition once a week to try and win a new car or the money lol 

That's a hard job you must work hard! I don't think I could do work like that! I think when I'm bored I will probably iron I did loads when I washed some of the baby clothes! I haven't washed all of them though I decided it was silly!! I have washed all his vests annd some sleepsuits!

The towels we did in the dryer last night did come out lovely maybe the dryer can be a sheet and towel thing lol

Health visitor came and went! Just came to introduce herself! She was very nice!!

I'm so bored I'm trying to find another physic like Mary!! I had a reading from her early in my pregnacy I want another to compare!! But I can't find one :(


----------



## Mizzy

what kinda thing are you building a website for? my OH paid £350 and got it all built for him.

Ive got a bog standard clio, a beetle or mini is my ultimate dream car :haha: im always reminding OH ;) if you go on https://www.theprizefinder.com/ it gives you lots of decent comps to enter, i won a ipad mini last month :D

its one of them jobs where it is what you make it, if you do everything you should when you should then its not that hard in all fairness. Its a really rewarding job though! i love the oldies, they become like your 2nd family its just pants when they die or move on to a new place. 

I dont see the point in washing it all either, he probly wont wear half of it :haha: they say to wash it all back in the day because of all the starch that used to be in clothes but clothes arnt like that any more...

there is a thread somewhere maybe TTC about physics im sure there is

ive never had a horrible health visiter, i dont get why most people dont like them, glad she was lovely :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Beetle is my dream car or a mini which is why I love it!! It just turns out not to be very baby friendly lol maybe I can try and win a car instead then I can keep both lol!

I work for my mum and she has a vintage living shop and we are going online and the online side will be my business!! We paid to have it set up but it's an ecomerrce website so bit on the pricey side lol so trying to cut down any time our website man has to work on it lol!! I've done a bit on it today I'm just annoyed as I wanted a drop box or a section of chalk paint colours and it won't work for some reason!!

Well I have washed some but if I can wear clothes straight from the shop then so can baby as my skin is super sensitive lol the OH came home with bio tablets the other day really impressed he had remembered to get some until I imformed him I can't use them lol poor guy he try's!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

i was supposed to have my c section booked today but it didnt happen! i was told they are very very busy so im waiting on a call telling me when they'll be able to fit me in for my c section! xx


----------



## Mizzy

kids ruin all our car fun ;) my mums resorted to a 7 seater just so she can fit all my sisters kids in a car and save on having to take 2 cars and a taxi when ever we all go somewhere.

sorry to sound dumb but what does vintage living cover? just being nosey :)

ahh bless him at least he tried :D will be fine to use once baby is a few month old :), i always think if babys cuddeling into someone who uses bio surely its on their skin from that...


----------



## Mizzy

kimberleyrobx said:


> i was supposed to have my c section booked today but it didnt happen! i was told they are very very busy so im waiting on a call telling me when they'll be able to fit me in for my c section! xx

thats not fair :( i would be gutted :blush:


----------



## Bladesgirl

kimberleyrobx said:


> i was supposed to have my c section booked today but it didnt happen! i was told they are very very busy so im waiting on a call telling me when they'll be able to fit me in for my c section! xx

Yet your back!!! Sorry again that you didn't get to book it though :(


----------



## Bladesgirl

Vintage living is the name of her company she sells furniture, chalk paint, and gifts and stuff! We have a shop near my mums house! 

The online store will mainly sell the gifts and soft furnishings but will have photos of the furniture available to buy in store :)

I can't imaging a big car lol thus I don't think I ever want more than two children!! Really gonna try and away my second so I have one of each lol


----------



## Mizzy

ohh yeah i know the kinda shop, i had a image of victorian toys and clothes for some reason :dohh: 
i hate big cars, biggest ive ever had was a seat lean and i hated it, didnt last long and i went back to a KA, my sisters put me of having lots :haha: i go to her house and its like a play ground! i love them all to bits but cant stand being in a room with all of them far to hectic for me, 3 is a maximum for me, would love a girl next then thats me done (even if its a boy its me done)


----------



## foxiechick1

kimberleyrobx said:


> i was supposed to have my c section booked today but it didnt happen! i was told they are very very busy so im waiting on a call telling me when they'll be able to fit me in for my c section! xx

Aaahh rubbish! Hope you get a call soon x

Ladies it should be a MINI all the way lol, I should say that as that's my job, I sell them, well when I am not on mat leave! But I have the 5 door Countryman and it's fab! Fit's loads of stuff in! x


----------



## Mizzy

:haha: if it wasnt for the price tag i would let you sell me one ;)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Same here I would love a mini! My mum got one last year lol I asked her to swap! She said no!! That's like me I think if we have a boy 2nd I will probably just leave it at that lol I like children but not sure i could do 3 lol!!

I would love to sell cars lol I used to be an essate agent and cars are much more interesting than houses lol


----------



## foxiechick1

Lol I do love my job I think i love it because i love the cars so much! Think I'd have a harder time selling anything else! It is a fun job too! Stressful at times of course but mostly fun! I'm lucky I get to keep my car when on mat leave but defo have to go back after I couldn't cope without a car! Amazing how much you rely on them! x


----------



## television

Hi hows everyone feeling this morning??
My car is gonna have to stay with me as i cant afford to change it. Got a 307 its ideal size 5 door and ok size boot, and with 2 little ones i dont want a decent car. I do cleaning,work for myself so can fit in around school, its a crap jobs but pays the bills.
Anyone else getting rib pain? baby is seriously tucked underneath, which is surprising as im engaged so im thinking big baby lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

I get rib pain if he stretches out which he does once or twice a day!! I have my 37 week midwife appointment today so we will see if he is any more engaged :S 

I'm so excited to meet him and want him to come but then I'm nervous as I don't deal with pain well and scared its gonna hurt to much lol

I'm gonna keep trying to win a new car lol till I can afford one!! I just entered to win a mini convertable yesterday although I'm not sure that will be any better than my current car lol :/


----------



## Mizzy

lol i think my insurance company would laugh at me if i phoned up for a mini convertable, OH has insured it this time round as mine has shot up through the roof (lost my no claims + a 'young driver' )
ive had nothing in my ribs this time, hes been pretty low all through, rusty lived in my ribs! pretty sure my plug has slowly started coming away XD

you dont remember the pain after, i know it hurt... but i couldnt tell you how much, gas and air is a god send though :D

Just had a phone call of rustys dad asking if i could pick him up later as they are having visitors who want to see him... and then just about to say bye and he pipes up 'oh by the way hes got chicken poxs' :( poor little man came out in them this morning. hopefully hes all cleared up before baby makes an apperance!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh no to the chicken pox!! My OH best mates little boy just had them and he was covered the poor boy!! I don't want to know how much mine will be this time round for insurance I got it down to £380 with shelias wheels but that was before this female/male equal cost thing came in last year lol!! I do have all my no claims which is good though and I just turned 25 so hoping for the best when it comes up lol!!

Is there a way of forgetting the pain while its there lol!!


----------



## Mizzy

hes a trooper luckly, i cant see them bothering him too much will just try and keep gloves on him if i can as his nails are naturally sharp
i had 3 yrs but my car got burnt out so had to claim, and im 22 so a few more years till mine comes down

no unfortunatly lol not that i know of


----------



## Bladesgirl

It's a shame they can't just knock you out during labour lol never mind as you said hopefully I will forget the pain!! 

I'm bored today wating for my midwife apointment to go home and do nothing I could clean the kitchen but don't feel like it!! I don't think I'm nesting as I don't want to clean anything lol


----------



## television

My car insurance isnt to bad but ive got 10 yrs no claims bonus and i protect them, and im over 25 which i think helps. 
Im scared about pain but its true you do forget, my advice listen to mw they know what their doing a breath!!!!! 
I went back to bed for couple of hrs feel so much better when ive done that. Mizzy your poor lo my lo was 2 when he got them it wasnt nice, but glad he had them early. As 4 your ex your lucky he wants his son my ex is a knob(if you dont mind me saying lol) and only has ds every other, and thats a struggle!!!!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh dear!! That apointment did not go well!! I was sat waiting in the waiting room and started to feel really dizzy and sick! Went in had a chat she took my blood preasure all was fine but she said my pulse was a little fast! Which I explained I felt a bit dizzy and also the heart scanner person who I saw on Friday said my heart rate was fast!

Turns out it was 140 bpm which is far to high for resting rate!! Listened to Baby and his heart was fast too :( I was told I might have to go to the hospital so waited in the waiting room again but my heart rate went down so got sent home for bed rest but I have to go back tomorrow to check it again hope it's ok as I don't want to have to go to hospital!!

Other wise baby ok still measuring along the line and 4/5 Engadged! No more than he was but at least he's trying lol


----------



## television

Bladesgirl said:


> Oh dear!! That apointment did not go well!! I was sat waiting in the waiting room and started to feel really dizzy and sick! Went in had a chat she took my blood preasure all was fine but she said my pulse was a little fast! Which I explained I felt a bit dizzy and also the heart scanner person who I saw on Friday said my heart rate was fast!
> 
> Turns out it was 140 bpm which is far to high for resting rate!! Listened to Baby and his heart was fast too :( I was told I might have to go to the hospital so waited in the waiting room again but my heart rate went down so got sent home for bed rest but I have to go back tomorrow to check it again hope it's ok as I don't want to have to go to hospital!!
> 
> Other wise baby ok still measuring along the line and 4/5 Engadged! No more than he was but at least he's trying lol

Oh dear thats strange did lo heart rate go down to? just get to bed and have a chill :thumbup: hopefully it will all calm down


----------



## katyblot

Mizzy said:


> lol i think my insurance company would laugh at me if i phoned up for a mini convertable, OH has insured it this time round as mine has shot up through the roof (lost my no claims + a 'young driver' )
> ive had nothing in my ribs this time, hes been pretty low all through, rusty lived in my ribs! pretty sure my plug has slowly started coming away XD
> 
> you dont remember the pain after, i know it hurt... but i couldnt tell you how much, gas and air is a god send though :D
> 
> Just had a phone call of rustys dad asking if i could pick him up later as they are having visitors who want to see him... and then just about to say bye and he pipes up 'oh by the way hes got chicken poxs' :( poor little man came out in them this morning. hopefully hes all cleared up before baby makes an apperance!

Ah no mizzy, that's why I've been MIA for the last week,hav been taking care of my dd, she's just had chicken pox too. She's had it for a week, but all the spots hav scabbed over now. so she's back to nursery tmrw! Hope your little man doesn't suffer too much with it!

Well I'm 37 weeks tmrw! (Didn't update my ticker after scan, so its out by a couple of days!) My dd was 2 weeks overdue, so cud still b another 5 weeks for me. Hav just started enjoying this pregnancy, now I'm on mat leave (my job has been at risk of redundancy since Sept, and its still not sorted, but at least I'm not there now) so don't want baby to arrive too soon, but then again don't want it to b as late as last time! 

Baby has just started pushing itself up into my ribs, which is a lot later this time around. Am hoping its gonna drop soon, so I don't get to uncomfortable.

I had convertible car until I was 38 weeks with first, and then resigned myself to the fact that needed a sensible 5 door car, so sold it and bought a family friendly ford focus for the same price so it didn't cost me anything extra. 

Hope everyone else is doing well? Xxx


----------



## katyblot

kimberleyrobx said:


> i was supposed to have my c section booked today but it didnt happen! i was told they are very very busy so im waiting on a call telling me when they'll be able to fit me in for my c section! xx

Ah no kimberley, hope u don't hav to wait too long to find out when it'll b. Good luck xxx


----------



## katyblot

Bladesgirl said:


> Oh dear!! That apointment did not go well!! I was sat waiting in the waiting room and started to feel really dizzy and sick! Went in had a chat she took my blood preasure all was fine but she said my pulse was a little fast! Which I explained I felt a bit dizzy and also the heart scanner person who I saw on Friday said my heart rate was fast!
> 
> Turns out it was 140 bpm which is far to high for resting rate!! Listened to Baby and his heart was fast too :( I was told I might have to go to the hospital so waited in the waiting room again but my heart rate went down so got sent home for bed rest but I have to go back tomorrow to check it again hope it's ok as I don't want to have to go to hospital!!
> 
> Other wise baby ok still measuring along the line and 4/5 Engadged! No more than he was but at least he's trying lol

Oh no bladesgirl. Get plenty rest! Hope its all fine tmrw, and u don't hav to go to hospital!

And wow 4/5ths engaged, I know it doesn't mean baby will b here definitely soon, but its a good stage to get to. I was only 2/5ths engaged at me appt on thurs, so still a way to go for me. But this is my second, so I may not get fully engaged before labour starts! 

Hope u feeling better xxx


----------



## Mizzy

bladesgirl - :( hope everything is ok tomorow!! is it morning or afternoon you have to go? 
hopefully its nothing serious and just another pregnancy thing :)

Katyblot - glad your DD is better now, he isnt bothered by them just keeps saying im going to look at my spoxs mum and then wonders of to the nearest mirror :haha: hes a trouper luckly, but i can honestly say i cant stand the smell of this calamine lotion :( anyone know if there is something different i can use?


----------



## Bladesgirl

My heart rate went down after about 30 mins in the waiting room!! Baby hasn't moved much today though I will mention that tommorrow! 

What are ford focus's like in size?? That was another option I was looking at!!

I think 4/5's isn't that good! My midwife seems to work backwards so 2/5's would be better i think it's how much head is free for me not actually in my pelvis lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

I had another pyschic reading done which I know is daft but I was bored!! Now I'm a little freaked out lol! I had one done ages ago with pyschic Mary! And just had one from a lady called Suzy!! 

Here they both are!! They are rather similar which creeped me out lol I thought there would be massive differences as they were two different people and a while apart.

Mary-
I believe you will give birth to a healthy baby boy at 39 weeks plus of your pregnancy(I'm 94% sure on gender)
Im seeing Vaginal delivery lasting 7 hours with 13 minutes pushing
Born on a Sunday 09.22am
He will weigh 7lbs 10 0z and 18 inches long
He has small feeding issues and no sleeping problems
***************************************************
Further Pregnancy:
I can see conception November 2016 with a baby boy being born at 40 weeks of your pregnancy.

Suzy-
Your reading reveals that in your current pregnancy the baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of March, with the date of the 3rd being of significant importance. Your labour will be last around 8 hours, but you may be in slow labour for a while beforehand. Your labour will be relatively straight forward and you will recover well. The weight of the baby will be around 7lb 10oz. You should make sure everything is prepared for your baby's arrival now as when he is born he will be very demanding for the first couple of weeks. Your baby will benefit from a structured routine or he will get very 'fussy'. He will however grow into a very happy child and the sleepless nights won't last forever.
I can also see another child in your future, another boy in 2017.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Good evening everyone! i was told at my admission to the hospital that they couldnt offer me a date for my c-section because they were fully booked but will phone me directly whenever they have a date free! they said it could most likely be in the 38th or 40th week, so i am running around like a man woman getting housework and all those 'ach i'll get it another time' jobs done! ive been on my feet all day! i have only just packed mine and babies hospital bag, i feel so unorganized! but its all done now and just got a couple of small jobs to do round the house along with the daily chores, so not too bad! my back is aching and my pelvic muscles are killing me, i'm definitely ready for bed! how is everyone? xx


----------



## Mizzy

thats quie freaky! both really similar, spech with one saying the 3rd and the other saying sunday (which is the 3rd) and the weight. I wanna see how true they are now lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

kimberleyrobx said:


> Good evening everyone! i was told at my admission to the hospital that they couldnt offer me a date for my c-section because they were fully booked but will phone me directly whenever they have a date free! they said it could most likely be in the 38th or 40th week, so i am running around like a man woman getting housework and all those 'ach i'll get it another time' jobs done! ive been on my feet all day! i have only just packed mine and babies hospital bag, i feel so unorganized! but its all done now and just got a couple of small jobs to do round the house along with the daily chores, so not too bad! my back is aching and my pelvic muscles are killing me, i'm definitely ready for bed! how is everyone? xx

That's alot if stuff you've got done though you should be proud! I've been in bed all day lol!! Doctor told me too though lol

Will they give you any advance warning or just call you saying its time?? That's a bit scary!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Mizzy said:


> thats quie freaky! both really similar, spech with one saying the 3rd and the other saying sunday (which is the 3rd) and the weight. I wanna see how true they are now lol

Well I will let you know lol I'm happy with the weight if he is only 7lb 10!! That seems quite a reasonable size baby lol the only this is I really want a girl next and both say I will have a boy in 2017 although I would also like a baby sooner than this and as I had no issues getting pregnant this time i was hoping it wouldn't take that long lol!! 

I think you have to take them with a pinch of salt though lol although my mum really does believe in this stuff!


----------



## Mizzy

at least you know in the next couple of weeks your LO will be here :D i would be waiting by the phone constantly! i dont think i could stand the not knowing lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Bladesgirl said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone! i was told at my admission to the hospital that they couldnt offer me a date for my c-section because they were fully booked but will phone me directly whenever they have a date free! they said it could most likely be in the 38th or 40th week, so i am running around like a man woman getting housework and all those 'ach i'll get it another time' jobs done! ive been on my feet all day! i have only just packed mine and babies hospital bag, i feel so unorganized! but its all done now and just got a couple of small jobs to do round the house along with the daily chores, so not too bad! my back is aching and my pelvic muscles are killing me, i'm definitely ready for bed! how is everyone? xx
> 
> That's alot if stuff you've got done though you should be proud! I've been in bed all day lol!! Doctor told me too though lol
> 
> Will they give you any advance warning or just call you saying its time?? That's a bit scary!Click to expand...

I have no idea! i have the feeling that they will phone me asking to go in the next morning or something, so im trying to get as much done as i possibly can, while i still can! xx


----------



## Mizzy

Bladesgirl said:


> Mizzy said:
> 
> 
> thats quie freaky! both really similar, spech with one saying the 3rd and the other saying sunday (which is the 3rd) and the weight. I wanna see how true they are now lol
> 
> Well I will let you know lol I'm happy with the weight if he is only 7lb 10!! That seems quite a reasonable size baby lol the only this is I really want a girl next and both say I will have a boy in 2017 although I would also like a baby sooner than this and as I had no issues getting pregnant this time i was hoping it wouldn't take that long lol!!
> 
> I think you have to take them with a pinch of salt though lol although my mum really does believe in this stuff!Click to expand...

my mum and sister are the same, 7lb 10 is a nice weight, im hoping for about that tbh he was weighing 5lb at 32 weeks though according to the scan :S


----------



## Bladesgirl

Kimberleyrobx that would suck but I know what hospitals are like!! Hope they don't do that to you and you have time to prepare a little!!

The last time I was told a guess weight was at 29 weeks and that was 3lbs 3oz so I'm hoping he's bigger than that now lol


----------



## television

I love readings, i might get another. Who was it and where do i find her lol


----------



## Serafina83

Hi how is everyone getting on? Been too many post since I was last onto look through. I've woken up today aching all over! Took the dog for a 20 minute walk last night think it may of been that lol. Got midwife in an hour. Hoping she will say that it won't be long till I give birth now. I am so over being pregnant. It's not so much that I don't like being pregnant Im just getting so bored now that I have left work, every thing is all prepared. I've blitzed my house from top to bottom and now I've nothing to do.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I was googling but she is called Suzy rayne I did the pregancy reading!

I'm so jealous of all you girls that are cleaning!! I have no motivation to clean and I don't feel up to it at the moment!

Been back to doctors and my heart rate had reduced enough to leave me and babies has gone down with mine which is great news! Just been told to really moniter his movements! But I still feel crappy today and have a headache :(


----------



## Serafina83

Bladesgirl said:


> I was googling but she is called Suzy rayne I did the pregancy reading!
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you girls that are cleaning!! I have no motivation to clean and I don't feel up to it at the moment!
> 
> Been back to doctors and my heart rate had reduced enough to leave me and babies has gone down with mine which is great news! Just been told to really moniter his movements! But I still feel crappy today and have a headache :(

Really good news about the heart rate. 
I've had no energy to clean until this week. Was having to frce myself to do anything,! Slept a bit better this week with he exceptin of last night! Maybe y I hae had more energy. I'm really paranoid about it being a mess when I bring baby home so have been constantly doin it even when I've not felt like it


----------



## Bladesgirl

I never really thought of it like that lol I might have a sleep now and try and tidy later lol! I wouldn't want to bring him back to an untidy house! Although my OH is quite cleany at the moment so I imagine the worse case I go into labour while he can't visit he will be at home cleaning lol


----------



## katyblot

Bladesgirl said:


> My heart rate went down after about 30 mins in the waiting room!! Baby hasn't moved much today though I will mention that tommorrow!
> 
> What are ford focus's like in size?? That was another option I was looking at!!
> 
> I think 4/5's isn't that good! My midwife seems to work backwards so 2/5's would be better i think it's how much head is free for me not actually in my pelvis lol

Ford focus' hav really big boots, that's why we went for it. We hav quite big pram, and my parents live miles away, so we always hav to take tonnes of stuff when we go, and can fit loads in. Travel cot, pram, suitcase, loads of toys! And its a really good car to drive!

Oh well, 4/5ths is better than not engaged at all, its very confusing, how some mw's say it diff ways round! Hope the appt goes well tmrw xxx


----------



## Serafina83

katyblot said:


> Bladesgirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear!! That apointment did not go well!! I was sat waiting in the waiting room and started to feel really dizzy and sick! Went in had a chat she took my blood preasure all was fine but she said my pulse was a little fast! Which I explained I felt a bit dizzy and also the heart scanner person who I saw on Friday said my heart rate was fast!
> 
> Turns out it was 140 bpm which is far to high for resting rate!! Listened to Baby and his heart was fast too :( I was told I might have to go to the hospital so waited in the waiting room again but my heart rate went down so got sent home for bed rest but I have to go back tomorrow to check it again hope it's ok as I don't want to have to go to hospital!!
> 
> Other wise baby ok still measuring along the line and 4/5 Engadged! No more than he was but at least he's trying lol
> 
> Oh no bladesgirl. Get plenty rest! Hope its all fine tmrw, and u don't hav to go to hospital!
> 
> And wow 4/5ths engaged, I know it doesn't mean baby will b here definitely soon, but its a good stage to get to. I was only 2/5ths engaged at me appt on thurs, so still a way to go for me. But this is my second, so I may not get fully engaged before labour starts!
> 
> Hope u feeling better xxxClick to expand...

My midwife hasn't wrote ow many 5ths engaged she just said head is well down there and wrote in brim on my notes??? Wat does this mean?m


----------



## Mizzy

:hi:
hope everyones well :)
glad your 2nd appointment turned out ok bladesgirl
hows eveyone coping getting closer and closer now XD 16/17 days for me i think :)


----------



## television

Mizzy said:


> :hi:
> hope everyones well :)
> glad your 2nd appointment turned out ok bladesgirl
> hows eveyone coping getting closer and closer now XD 16/17 days for me i think :)

IM getting fed up lol :dohh: i nearly cried last night just aching all over backs killing im ready for baby now. Off for a walk today :thumbup:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Katyblot I any believe you can fit all of that in your boot lol if I put my pram in that's it!! Full to burst lol!! No shopping when with baby!!

Serafina not sure what in the brim means lol I'm guessing just on the edge of going in lol but ill be honest I have no idea!! 

14 days to go!!! Super excited!! Keep getting niggling pains and cramps at the moment though had some bad ones last night! Putting it down to baby movements as they are so random!! 

Got tickets for the big reunion tour this morning which is great but still worried about breastfeeding and pumping!! I have a wedding on the 27th April and baby can't come so need to have established pumping by then but that's only like 7-8 weeks after my due date so worried this might not be possible :( 

Have asked in the forum but getting so many different answers :( big reunion is after but I really want to go lol sad I know but it's my best friends birthday too!! I won't be drinking but I haven't had a night out since about 3 months pregnant!


----------



## Mizzy

i keep telling my self im on the home stretch, OH was rubbing my back last night and told me i was the biggest mardarse going cause i was still complaining :haha:

the big reunion is the that thing on tv atm? with bwitched ect
i havent a clue about breast feeding im going in so blind :dohh: i have no formula in though so have to do it :)

i think im going to make a to do list with a few things to do each day until baby comes im so bored!!!!


----------



## television

My OH wants to go to big reunion he loves all the cheesy pop lol. Im bf just because it cheaper and easier in my opinion, but not for everyone i know.


----------



## Bladesgirl

Same really breastfeeding will be cheaper and better for baby so I guess that's my angle lol!! I will go to the big reunion!! I need to see five!! I could never go when I was younger lol! Ill hide baby under my top if I have to or make the OH stay in car so I can feed him if he needs lol


----------



## television

Bladesgirl said:


> Same really breastfeeding will be cheaper and better for baby so I guess that's my angle lol!! I will go to the big reunion!! I need to see five!! I could never go when I was younger lol! Ill hide baby under my top if I have to or make the OH stay in car so I can feed him if he needs lol

Ha ha sure you'll be fine expressing but its always a tie bf,i only did it for 4 months with ds, just because i wanted my life back.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I can do it for 4 months I will be happy lol I'm not great at sticking to things but I want to do this cos I have celiac disease !! And really don't want him to have it!

Have you spoke to your midwife or hospital yet television? I hope it's good news for you!! 

I keep looking at my bump and don't think it's very big for 38 weeks but then it looks massive at night lol I'm terrified of having a big baby lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

38 + 1 bump :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Serafina83

The midwives in the hospital will show you how to breast feed and make sure baby is latching on properly before they discharge you. I breastfed my daughter till I went back to work wen he was 5 months. Then I just breastfed at nights till he was about 9 months. It does seem to be time consuming. But if you think about all the time you would spend sterilising bottles and making them up doesn't really take up anymore time. Only thing I didn't like about it was doing it when I went out


----------



## television

Bladesgirl said:


> I can do it for 4 months I will be happy lol I'm not great at sticking to things but I want to do this cos I have celiac disease !! And really don't want him to have it!
> 
> Have you spoke to your midwife or hospital yet television? I hope it's good news for you!!
> 
> I keep looking at my bump and don't think it's very big for 38 weeks but then it looks massive at night lol I'm terrified of having a big baby lol

Well rung them, they asked me to go in so went in at 3.30. They did swab,scan and monitored me for probably 30mins. After all that they dont think it was my waters, there is still of fluid around baby etc. They also did internal as i was having some tightnings i am 2cm dilated and my cervix is soft so you never know.


That is my update on thread. 

Your bump looks fine:thumbup:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ooo that's exciting television hopefully something soon then!!

Serafina did you formula feed in the day or pump milk while you were at work!! I guess pumping while your out is a bit of a pain lol where do you do it? Like public toilets etc

Think I have lost some more plug today but its clear so guessing just some more gone :( I'm really starting to symtom spot lol I never thought I would be like this lol!!


----------



## television

Had baby Annabelle at 5.05 this morning 3 hours start to finish. 7lb 15oz. Had her at home


----------



## foxiechick1

Massive congratulations to you!! xx


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh!!! Congrats that's amazing :) well done xxxx


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations television! And welcome to baby Annabelle :happydance:


----------



## Mizzy

congratulations XD


----------



## Bladesgirl

What's everyone up to this week?? :) x


----------



## katyblot

Hav just had friend and her 1 year old daughter round for lunch today. 

My dd is at nursery tues and wed, so hopefully I get to put my feet up for a bit!
But there was a prob wi my nursery invoice that I need to sort out tmrw. Then Wed I hav a meeting at work (hav been on mat leave for 2 weeks) that I hav to go in for, as my job is at risk of redundancy :cry:

Then thurs I hav another friend and her 2 kids in the morning and midwife in the afternoon.
Dh's aunty and sil and her 2 kids r over on Fri.

And my friend from this morning, dd's 1st bday party on sat pm. 

So all in all a v busy week!

Plus we hav builders in at the mo, putting a conservatory on the back of our house, gonna b playroom for the kids! So I shud b able to keep my lounge toy free! (Yeah right!)

How bout u? 

Xxx


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh my that's alot of stuff in one week!! Hope your meeting at work goes ok :/ 

I'm not doing anything lol I keep trying to keep myself busy but I'm bored of cleaning so I have been doing a bit of work for my mum as a work part time from home for her but even that isn't keeping me entertained although I should keep at it as I get paid and its the only form of money coming in I have lol I only get paid if I do something lol

Seeing my best friend on Thursday although I'm hoping she might be coming here we normally take it in turns but she lives on the top floor of a block of flats and there is no lift! Not sure i will make it lol!! I haven't asked yet but I guess I should at some point lol

The next thing I have to look forward to is the football game a week on tues but my OH is a bit worried about me going! I have been going all this time but that game is quite close to my due date lol!


----------



## Mizzy

guess whos due next week XD (that that it means anything :dohh: )
hoovered my car today and did massive food shopping so i dont have to worry about having food in when Joseph comes, moved the front room round just to see what it looked like... 
erm ive got midwife tomoz, OH's mum learnt i was going on my own so insisted she join me :s (shes lovely but chews your ear of and has such a broad scottish accent i struggle to understand her sometimes) then i said i will take her for her bday prezzie from me and OH (a tattoo)
wednesday im picking his rusty up from his dads, all his chicken poxs are scabbed over now so i can take him out bless him :) will go my mums for a few hours after picking him up
and the rest of the week is anyone's guess... i normally take rusty soft play on wed or thur but its half term and i hate the thought of all the big kids running round and the noise so might skip this week maybe go for a walk down the museum instead. 

Has anyones elses bump seems to of shrunk this last week or so?


----------



## Bladesgirl

My bump seems to be getting massive lol!! I want him out now before he's to big to come out lol!! Had a bit of nesting today I think I deep cleaned the bathroom and sorted out all the cupboards!

Everyone seems to have stuff to do during their week I'm a tad jealous lol 

Mizzy have you had any symtoms ? I swear I bet ill be the last one to have my baby lol


----------



## Serafina83

Wow congratz television!!!:flower:
I tried to give her expressed milk while I was at work but she just wouldn't take it out of the bottle, so she ended up having formula during the day and breast night and morning. Why she would take formula from a bottle and not breast milk I don't know


----------



## Mizzy

my bumps gone so small :( so i think anyway :haha: i was measuring a week under last time i went so will see what midwife thinks i was HUGE with rusty so maybe i am normal and its just not what im used to :s

no im sure i started to loose my plug but it seemed to of stopped, i had some pains in tesco today but they ended up niggles more than anything and apart from my hips feeling like they are being ripped apart... nothing :( 

OH came in from work and just sat down didnt even bat a eye lid to the fact that the sofa is across the other side of the room :dohh:


----------



## Serafina83

Mizzy said:


> my bumps gone so small :( so i think anyway :haha: i was measuring a week under last time i went so will see what midwife thinks i was HUGE with rusty so maybe i am normal and its just not what im used to :s
> 
> no im sure i started to loose my plug but it seemed to of stopped, i had some pains in tesco today but they ended up niggles more than anything and apart from my hips feeling like they are being ripped apart... nothing :(
> 
> OH came in from work and just sat down didnt even bat a eye lid to the fact that the sofa is across the other side of the room :dohh:

The bAby is prob engaged. My bump looks completly different now that it has dropped. Was your first baby on time? I was 3 weeks early with my first hoping this one will be a week or too early, I'm 37 weeks now and every night I get in bed I think I'm gonna go into labour lol. Repacked my hospital bags last night!


----------



## Mizzy

my waters broke 39+2 with him but he was born 39+5 so im hoping next week is my week, but who knows i think i might go a few days over in reality. midwife at 11:50 so will find out if hes engaged then i think he keeps popping in and out though.
i keep thinking i need to repack my bags incase i forgot somehing :dohh: might do it tonight


----------



## Bladesgirl

Serafina83 said:


> Wow congratz television!!!:flower:
> I tried to give her expressed milk while I was at work but she just wouldn't take it out of the bottle, so she ended up having formula during the day and breast night and morning. Why she would take formula from a bottle and not breast milk I don't know

I'm glad you told me that everyone keeps telling me I shouldn't mix feed but I'm glad so done on here does :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ow good luck at your mid wife appointment! So jealous lol I think baby has moved up for me he's back in my ribs a little! Nesting has defo kicked in though cleaned bathroom and bedroom deep cleaned yesterday and cleaned he oven and put washing on this morning and its only 9am lol


----------



## Mizzy

and heres me still sat in bed :haha:


----------



## Serafina83

I think with feeding you should just do what your comfortable with. She was 5 months old when started doing that think I introduced food around the same time. There wasn't anywhere for me to express at work either.

Got up and dressed, thought is take dog for a little walk, but not I've got really bad stomach cramps:nope: was told by midwife last week that it was caused by babies head engaging. Gonna take some paracetamol and hopefully it will go away. Has anyone else had any stomach cramps? X


----------



## Mizzy

no stomach cramps here :( hope they go soon though (or turn into something more!!!) 
i plan on breast feeding but i also plan on returning to work once hes STTN so if that means formula then so be it, i have everything in ready incase and i wont feel bad for doing it

any one else found them self addicted to these facebook mini game things since being preggers and not having much to do?? they are so annoying but i cant stop playing them! all the preggers people on my FB are playing too though i noticed


----------



## Bladesgirl

I have everything for bottle feeding to incase' I haven't actually bought any formula or done and research on formula though so hoping I won't have to lol

No stomach cramps here only a bit of pain when baby wiggles!! I don't think he can get comfy! 

I know what you mean about Facebook games I can't stop playing candy crush!! I have been stuck on the same level for 3 days and its bugging me!!

The oven cleaner has destroyed my nails and hands :/ when they feel better i will get on with cleaning again!! I might have to go buy some cloths though I keep cleaning the window but the cloth is leaving marks what's the best thing to use on a window!


----------



## katyblot

Hi girls, 

Well daughter in nursery, and hav sorted out my prob with the invoice. 
Have had my feet up this morning, chatting to another pregnant friend I work with. 

But am gonna hav a laundry and ironing afternoon. 

If u cud come clean my oven too, I'd b so grateful, hav no motivation to do that at all, even tho it desperately needs doing! Definitely not nesting this time around, only doing the essentials!

Hav got my bottles and steriliser out, and formula bought, just incase bf doesn't work out this time. 
Daughter was a good baby, but it did take a good few weeks to get comfy with bf. But she took an expressed bottle when she was 6 weeks old. 
But unfortunately when she was 4 months I got sick with noravirus, so my dh formula fed her. Then when I was well again I half bf and half ff fed her, until I started weaning her at 6 months, by which point I wanted my body back.


----------



## Mizzy

:haha: im on level 74 and its a swine!!!
i use OH's old t-shirts with vinegar. one to clean and one to wipe until all the smudges are gone 


i got OH's nibbles for the hospital bag today so need to pack them away, took OH's mum for her tattoo and midwife, babys fine still not engaged though :( im booked in for 40+2 for a sweep, OH started asked what a sweep was so she said 'a internal examination to tickle the membrames' he then asked what she would use to do it, she said fingers.... OH's reply... 'ill have a go at it the night before then' :blush: normally it wouldnt bother me but his mum was sat next to him :haha: then the midwife starts on about how plenty of romping is good to get things going... lets just say i was more than happy to get out of there


----------



## Serafina83

Mizzy said:


> :haha: im on level 74 and its a swine!!!
> i use OH's old t-shirts with vinegar. one to clean and one to wipe until all the smudges are gone
> 
> 
> i got OH's nibbles for the hospital bag today so need to pack them away, took OH's mum for her tattoo and midwife, babys fine still not engaged though :( im booked in for 40+2 for a sweep, OH started asked what a sweep was so she said 'a internal examination to tickle the membrames' he then asked what she would use to do it, she said fingers.... OH's reply... 'ill have a go at it the night before then' :blush: normally it wouldnt bother me but his mum was sat next to him :haha: then the midwife starts on about how plenty of romping is good to get things going... lets just say i was more than happy to get out of there

Omg what a thing to say In front of your mother in law. Haha. I've heard it's normal for second babies not to engage till your actually in labor


----------



## Bladesgirl

Katyblot - what do you mean by you wanted your body back? Just cos of boobs or weight? 

Mizzy - I'm on like level 123 it's stupid I have way to much time on my hands lol I can't believe your OH and midwife said that in front of of his mum lol I would have died inside lol
I don't think I could even DTD right now we have been alright recently but my bump seems to have got massive this week and so tight don't know if baby has grown or fluid or what!!

After getting up this morning and cleaning for a bit I fell asleep at 10.30 and couldn't get back up again I have been half asleep all day!! It's annoying I kinda want to tidy but I'm pooped!! Maybe it's a sign!! Or not lol


----------



## Serafina83

Woke up today feeling sick. And stomach is still incredible sore. Feels as f I've been doing st ups :(


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh no hope your ok! Do you think that's a good sign? I woke up in the night feeling sick and lay on one side and got quite a bit of pain but woke up now feeling fine again :/ rubbish lol still super tired though body is exhusted! 

I will try cleaning again today though as I have nothing else to do, either that or sleep for 6 hours lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I went for my first steroid injection two mornings ago and i asked the nurse 'where does it go?' and she immediately said 'your bum cheek' so i was preparing myself for the worst, and boy did it sting!!! going in and taking it out wasnt so bad, but the after effect was horrendous! and i went for my second and last injection yesterday morning and it was a different nurse. she said it didnt matter where the injection went just so long as it was going into a muscle. so i opted for her to stab my arm. I was raging about the other nurse though, clearly she was in a bad mood that morning and wanted to inflict great pain on my arse!!! although i cant say which was the better experience as they both equally stung like hell! :nope: xx


----------



## Bladesgirl

Single figures till due date though :) just noticed


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh my!! I don't think I could do that! How come your still having to have the injections you quite far along are they still needed?? Bet your excited to meet baby soon though :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Bladesgirl said:


> Oh my!! I don't think I could do that! How come your still having to have the injections you quite far along are they still needed?? Bet your excited to meet baby soon though :)

I am, i am very excited but also very nervous! two days from now and i will be getting prepped for my c-section!!! i only got the letter conforming my c-section date a week ago and because i will be having my c-section in my 38th week they wanted to give me a couple of steroid injections to help baby to breathe on his own when he is born :flower:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Aww that's good! 2 days :) that's exciting!! Did you have a c section last time?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Bladesgirl said:


> Aww that's good! 2 days :) that's exciting!! Did you have a c section last time?

Yes i had an emergency c-section xx


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ah ok! How long will you be in hospital for the c section? Do you have to stay longer?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Bladesgirl said:


> Ah ok! How long will you be in hospital for the c section? Do you have to stay longer?

I should be in theatre by about 9am Friday morning so hopefully I can get home Sunday morning, Monday morning at the latest x


----------



## katyblot

Ooh, don't like the sound of those injections kimberley. Good luck for Fri! Wow, your Lo will b here so soon! 

Bladesgirl - wanted my boobs back last time after bf. Weight was fine, bf actually really helped me lose most of the weight. But she was quite difficult to feed and I cud never feed her out and about easily, she wasn't a subtle breast feeder!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

katyblot said:


> Ooh, don't like the sound of those injections kimberley. Good luck for Fri! Wow, your Lo will b here so soon!
> 
> Bladesgirl - wanted my boobs back last time after bf. Weight was fine, bf actually really helped me lose most of the weight. But she was quite difficult to feed and I cud never feed her out and about easily, she wasn't a subtle breast feeder!

They were awful! the most painful injections i've ever had, i'd so much rather have my blood taken! You feel the steroids going in and it stings like hell, and once she pulls the needle out of your muscle its like your on fire! it doesnt stop stinging! :-( xx


----------



## Bladesgirl

Any news yet Kimberleyrobx???

I'm having a few shitty days, I've started to feel really down, I don't know if its waiting for baby or that me and the OH just seem really distant this last week! He's really busy at work and cos he snores we have been sleeping in separate rooms so we can both sleep but its making me sad now :( 

39 weeks today! No signs or symtoms at all my friend is a week overdue today recon I will be going the same way!! On top of that I'm not hungry I know I have to eat but I don't know what to eat because I don't want anything!

Sorry to rant but feels better that I have lol how is everyone else feeling??


----------



## Mizzy

rant away :) these last few weeks are horrible its just a waiting game!! 
my OH is working too much atm too trying to get all the jobs done before baby is here then comes home showers eats and goes to bed, i always find i sleep better when i get to sleep before OH as his fidgeting dosent keep me awake then. Is he taking 2 week paretnity when babys here? you will be able to spend time together then :)

i ordered my new phone today XD decided i deserved one before baby was here ;) (plus my contract is pretty much up)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Yeh the OH has this big job on that really needs to be finished before baby is born!! Unfortunately that means he's working everyday and he's a tad grumpy! There is also loads of things in the house that need doing but doubt any will get done before baby! Bit like your OH he comes home demands dinner watches tele then goes to sleep either on the sofa or in his own room :/

Cos he's self employed he will only be able to take a few days really or we won't have any money :( he said he's hoping to have a week but this is another thing he keeps making jokes that I won't need him and his mum can help and he won't help make dinner etc etc i think he's joking as he thinks its funny to wind me up but ill be honest I'm not in any state for jokes any more lol

Will your OH be taking two weeks off? What phone did you order? I'm glad I got my iphone 5 but I'm sick if t-mobile already!! Another year and half of this :( their survey team ring me weekly to answer surveys which is stupid they rang me within the first week of my contract to see what I thought!! I told them I thought they were shit because they were pestering me within a week askin questions I couldn't answer as I had barley used my phone yet lol


----------



## Mizzy

my OH is self employed too, also has a big job on that has no chance of being finished befoe baby so no chance of 2 weeks of, he said at best he will be home for 3 for a few weeks after baby, he was really struggling for work so went on a new build of flats for a friend... now other work is coming in he has to take the on too queue the late nights and weekend working.what does your OH do?, Sounds like our OH's could be the same person atm lol, 
Ive ordered the samsung note 2 hopefully be here tomoz, will give me something new to play with for a week or so.  i hate t-mobile since they merged with orange as EE the network coverage has gone crap, ive gone voda this time hopefully they will be better the only thing about contracts is the tie in, ive had mine for 2 years next month and the phone is naff now i had the htc desire hd when it first came out its done the course but a bit nackered now


----------



## Bladesgirl

My OH is a builder so yeh they could be the same people lol that's the problem as well they need the money and jobs my OH has started to que some jobs up but hoping if baby is at least on time or within a week then there will be a week gap for him :)

I love iPhones but my brother has a Samsung and I must say I like his phone it's got a has screen and camera! I used to be on orange a few years ago then I went the 3 mobile but I hated them so I went to tmobile in the hope they would be like orange but they are not!! They are far more annoying!! Their customer service team are ok though much better than 3 who would argue with me even if I was right!

I'm gonna check my hospital bag and babies bag tonight I think I have packed the wrong clothes for him now lol


----------



## Mizzy

mines a plasterer so yeah definatly the same, just a swine when their self employed as they have to keep a flow and cant tell people to try them next time but their busy atm :dohh:. 
I cant stand iphones, my sister and brother swear by them, but i much prefer a samsung and this HTC wasnt too bad either. I always likes 3, i was with them for a few years before i went with orange 2 years ago, only thing is there is normally a upfront fee for the phone which puts me of, i was thinking of going with virgin this time but there was a £99 upfront fee for the Samsung note 2 which i begrudged paying.

lol ive just packed him x3 of each on most things plus a coming home outfit. Have you had a hospital tour? ive been reading about loads of people having them but its never been mentioned to me, i wanna be nosey :haha: i gave birth in a different hospital last time so dont now what its like


----------



## Bladesgirl

No our hospital doesn't do tours we got to watch a video instead lol!!

3 of each vests and bodysuits? Did you pack two sizes? I don't know what to chose as a coming home outfit I just thought I would put him in a best and sleepsuits and pram suit lol


----------



## Serafina83

Had My final growth Scan today! Baby is weighing 7lb 13 at the min They said if I got to 40 weeks he will put on another pound. Might have to go through my hospital bag again take out the smaller outfit I put in and swap it for a upto 1 month outfit.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I dread to think how much baby weighs or how big he is my belly is the size of a mountain right now and he's seriously run out of room!


----------



## Mizzy

yeah 3 body suits, baby grows a couple of bibs and one blanket, cardigan socks scratch mits 10 nappies wipes erm cant think of much else lol. Ive packed all 1st size, i packed 1st size and 0-3 with LO and 0-3 was massive on him 

Spoiler
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/17049_284256060118_883936_n.jpg

thats good news serafina :) 7'13's a really good weight


----------



## Bladesgirl

How much did russ weigh when he came? He does look so small in that pram suit! Awww


----------



## Mizzy

he was 7lb 6.5oz, i packed a 0-3 snow suit thinking it would fit him nice... it swamped him bless him :)

are you ladies sorting mothers day out before baby comes?, im due a week before and really dont think ill be bothered to get the mothers anything once ive had joseph as ill be shattered


----------



## Bladesgirl

I got my mum a card the other day! But I normally just her her flowers and my other half said he would get them if I can't lol I have a step mum but don't tend to do much any more as I have a younger brother and sister that are hers so she has her own mum day!

Awww 7lb 6 is a good weight! I can't shake the feeling my baby is big now lol! Didnt re pack my bag in the end we went out for dinner I think the OH realised I was a little down and wanted to make me feel better! It worked but I can barley eat right now it's like my stomach is the size of a pea baby has spread out so much lol


----------



## Mizzy

think ill do it all online this year, i have nilch energy to go out just trying to work out what to buy them, ive got my mum and OH's mum to sort out :s 
i think ill have about the same this time, last time i was huge but turned out to be mostly water this time my bump goes from massive to small so wouldnt like to say what size he will be, just wish he would hurry up!!! 
Thats nice of him :) mine came in and crashed last night again lol.
there only seems to be a couple of us about this thread now :s


----------



## Bladesgirl

I know, not many follow the thead and some have had babies now!! I think my friend may have gone into labour she was due valentines day but she's not been in touch! She's not a close friend though so who knows!!

How come you have to get the OH mum a present should he do that lol! 

I hope mine is water I don't fancy trying to push a big baby out my friend had a baby last year and he was 10lb 11 or something daft! That is my worse nightmare lol

Going shopping today for my little brothers birthday! He is 3 a week on Monday I have told bump he's not allowed to come that day I don't want him to share a birthday lol!! We are getting him clothes though so I think we will end up buying more baby clothes :/


----------



## Mizzy

i think im the next due out of everyone i know, but who knows! it would be handy for baby to come when LO is at his dads so i dont have to uproot him to my sisters as shes got 5 kids there as it is :S

hes pants!! it was his mums birthday yesterday, he didnt know till i gave him a card to fill out last night :dohh: normally his sisters sort it out for him but now im here they leave it to me.

i was a 9lb baby, poor mum :haha: i would dread a big baby, i couldnt push rusty out at 7lb 6oz never mind a bigger one.

aww 3 is a great age as they know what is happening more :) rusty was a bugger on his bday this year, insisted it wasnt his birthday as his dad threw him a party the day before so it confused him, he didnt complain when he saw more prezzies though...

its hard not to buy baby clothes!! im onto 3-6 clothes now, which means matching clothes for them both from next :haha: poor kids!!! i always said i would never match their clothes but they have a few matching tops :blush:

bloomin phone hasnt turned up yet :( been waiting in all day got a feeling it will be monday now, says next day delivery on the website though and it was confirmed arriving at stoke branch at 1am this morning bloody gits


----------



## Serafina83

Aww well we are without a car for a day or too. So bound to go into labour now lol. I'm due 2 days after mothers day, I've ordered a bun bouquet for my mum just need to pick up a couple of cards :)


----------



## katyblot

Hi there, 

I'm still here, just been MIA for a few days as me and dd got struck down with tummy bug - yuk! 

Unfortunately its also my mum's bday on mothers day, so double the amount of cards and gifts to sort for it! And hav got nephew and bil's bdays before then, oh is useless at remembering bdays or doing anything about them either, so will b totally up to me. 

Luckily oh has Mon - Fri job, but he does usually work really long days, usually 16hours :-(. And this wknd he's had me and dd to look after so he's totally shattered, bless him. 

Serafina - hope yr car gets fixed soon, fx nothing happens before u get it back! You've still got a while to go, so hopefully you'll b ok!


----------



## Bladesgirl

OOOO 4 days till due date as of midnight lol!! Woop!! I know means nothing but I figured the maximum I have to wait now can only be like 18 days surly lol!! That really is worse case scenario!! 

Men suck at birthdays and holidays lol!! My OH says of baby is born before Mother's Day it doesn't count cos baby wouldn't even know what Mother's Day is lol!! I hope he's joking!!

I'm on to 3-6 but he has a few of those now!! With my little brother only been 3 a week tommorrow though (and he has eating issues so he is small) I get all the hand downs now! And to be fair we got loads of 6-9 when I first found out and he's only just coming out of 18-24months so we are getting all of those now lol

Did your phone ever arrive??

Have you got your at back yet serafina?? Hope so I would be terrified of labour with no car lol!! 

Katyblot hope your feeling better what a rubbish time to get poorly! Your lucky your OH has a normal job lol just found another hurdle I have to master!! Claiming child benefit with a partner who is self employed!! Don't even know how it works lol

Anyone think they are close to baby yet??


----------



## Serafina83

Cars all fine just the battery! Only 2 more weeks to go, starting to get a bit anxious now getting really close. This pregnancy feels really long, glad he wasnt prem like my daughter though, hopefully be in and out the hospital this time was there a whole week last time. Was so boring in there. Anyone else anxious or nervous?


----------



## Bladesgirl

I'm nervous as first baby so no idea what to expect and terrified of the pain! I also hate hospitals so I know once he's out and I'm happy I will want to leave and I know you can't straight away so ill be climbing the walls pretty quickly!! 

Also I just don't get it, I couldn't think of a worse situation. So I've just gone though hours of pain and stress then had a baby, overwhelmed with love and then stress of not knowing what to do with a newborn then they put you on a ward with 3 other new mums and newborns! Crying and stuff!! I think next time if all is good ill opt for home birth!


----------



## Serafina83

Bladesgirl said:


> I'm nervous as first baby so no idea what to expect and terrified of the pain! I also hate hospitals so I know once he's out and I'm happy I will want to leave and I know you can't straight away so ill be climbing the walls pretty quickly!!
> 
> Also I just don't get it, I couldn't think of a worse situation. So I've just gone though hours of pain and stress then had a baby, overwhelmed with love and then stress of not knowing what to do with a newborn then they put you on a ward with 3 other new mums and newborns! Crying and stuff!! I think next time if all is good ill opt for home birth!

Are you in the uk they try to get u out as quick as possible. About 5 hours is normal so long as everything went smoothly that is. They even do this if it's the middle of the night, I know of peple being sent home at 2 in the morning in the middle of winter when it's freezing cold. Should keep you in till morning in those surcomstances I reckn x


----------



## Bladesgirl

Yeh I'm in the UK they said It would Be at least 6 hours after but they said as its my first they have to make sure that baby is feeding and ok and we are ok with baby before we leave Etc etc so not sure how long breastfeeding takes to establish and be classes as good enough!!

Random question possible TMI I know we are meant to have a clear out before labour but I seem to be slowing down going the opposite! Is this a bad sign meaning it could be ages!! I'm weeing loads but barely need to go for the other now and when I do it's hard work now lol sorry :/


----------



## Serafina83

I'm the same at the min have been for about 2 weeks. Doc said make sure to drink lots and eat lots fruit and veg. With my daughter. Did have a clear out after my contractions started, I was contracting for 3 days though. Not everyone gets it I know my friend who just gave birth didn't have the clear out. With breatfeeding I don't think it takes long. My daughter was use fed for first few days and she took to breatfeeding straight away once she was allowed to. I think they just make sure baby is latching on properly and that your comfortable with it before they discharge you :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

That's good then maybe there is still hope for me to be on or before my due date lol!! Tried a few things now!! Nothing works, I don't even seem to get BH :/

That's good about the hospital then cos I was dreading that!! I really would like to be in there as little time as possible!! 

I re packed hospital bag yesterday! Well the babies one! My step mum helped me!! Gonna have a look at mine again today :)


----------



## Mizzy

i didnt have a clear out before my last one and i doubt i will with this one, im taking movacol at the moment just so i can go :( I didnt find the ward too bad after LO 3 of us were quite young and just got on with it, there was one old (well 30-40) woman who was on her 6th child and she was the one constantly buzzing for help and making noise/fuss about stuff, she soon went though then it was 3 young ones again (i say young... but you know what i mean) 
Still no phone :( another day of waiting in.
I slept on the sofa last night as OH woke up moaning i was taking up all the room, i was on the friggin edge !! he came down this morning turned the light on asked for his prescription (which i said i will collect today) as went work no good bye kiss my arse or anything, i swear hes more hormonal then me

6 days XD


----------



## Bladesgirl

I guess the ward bit is just luck!! Hopefully I will meet some nice ladies!! I don't think I will be someone that buzzes for help all the time I don't like people crowding me and telling me stuff so I think ill be more leave me alone lol 

That's rubbish about your phone and your OH why is he so grumpy?? Men can be a nightmare sometimes I swear mine has a monthly moment like women lol!!

Just eating my breakfast which I know is late!! Got a constant lower back ache don't know if that's anything or if I've just slept a bit funny :/


----------



## Mizzy

i like to be left alone i think the only time i buzzed was when LO threw up over me at 3am and i could find anything to clean him or me with 
i just watched last nights call the midwife, wish i looked that good after giving birth! (if you watched it and know what i on about :haha:)
hes on a crap job ATM hasnt paid him in 4 weeks so hes got the mega hump and nothing and no one is good enough, no excuse but i can understand why hes so peeved as everyone else is getting paid hes hoping to coller the guy today and get some money but who knows. 
could be something who knows :D alot of women say it starts int he back FX'd for you:D had a text saying i should expect my phone before 9pm tonight  i need to go and pick rusty up from his dads!!! but darent go out cause as soon as i drive of the street it will turn up :( 
recieved a free advent bottle of advent today and some nappy cream of nuby if any of you ladys want to join up to them you might get them too :D


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ahhh I have had that problem with the OH one job refused to pay him for ages and then kept trying to knock the price down once the work was already done!! Some people are a nightmare!! 

I don't watch call the midwife but everyone keeps saying I should lol! That's rubbish about your phone I wouldn't want to leave the house either!! I got an advent bottle through the post the other day and I don't even remember signing up to anything lol!! I didn't know nuby did nappy cream I have some of their bottles cos they look cool and you can squeeze them a little!

I super tired as well considering I only just got up lol I don't know might go back to sleep lol


----------



## Mizzy

OH has the problem all the time, i remember once he did some work for some gypsys (nothing against them personally *disclaimer* :haha:) he did the job asked for his money and they threw a couple of hundred at him and said thats all your getting now f*ck off, it was a £600 job aswell that he traveled hour and half for... he always goes back though :/ he knows what hes getting himself in for when he agrees to do the job so hes got no one to blame but himself.

Its amazing!!! i love it i think its only the 3rd season now i love it :D you should deffo watch it next sunday (or catch up...)

i think its a sponsership more than their cream, its called dr talbots. ive never heard of it personally i swear by zinc and caster oil cream for nappy rash so probly wont even use it.

i wanna go back bed too ive nothing to do! well ive lots to do just nothing i can be arsed to do... i hate waiting!!! i wanna go get grot bag back :(


----------



## Bladesgirl

Yes there are certain people my OH now won't work for for this very reason!! I might get watching that tommorrow!

I went back to bed lol I'm lazy I won't sleep tonight now I bet!! Never mind! Still got bad back ache and been to toilet twice!! Not trying to get excited though as I really doubt baby is coming!!

He's swapped sides though he's now laying down my right which he never really does and he's not doing any big movements today just a few little shuffles :/


----------



## Mizzy

you never know could be getting ready to make an appearance :D i hope he does for you :D
waited in till 4 then couldnt leave it any longer to go get rusty, get into crewe 1 hr later and i get a text saying sorry we missed you :dohh: lucky when i got home the lady who works for yodel left her address and ive just collected it from her :D queue me being quiet for a day or so whilst i play


----------



## Serafina83

I've had a sore belly since 2 o clock. Keep getting waves of pain, like diarrhea pains. No tightenings though so can't be contractions Very painful though. Getting new heating installed next Tuesday, so want baby to stay put till after then x


----------



## Bladesgirl

Rebecca g had a baby girl :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Awww sorry about your sore belly! I don't really know what tightenings would feel like! That's good about your heating bad if baby shows early lol

Glad you got your phone mizzy you will just have to bookmark the forum on your phone lol and keep up to date on the phone :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Midwife appointment this morning! Baby still happy head down, good heart bla bla bla!! Still only 4/5 so he hasn't gone any further down! I don't see my midwife again now apparently no talk of a sweep or anything just an appointment at the hospital on the 7th to see where I'm at! Little annoying want this baby out lol! 

She said if I have to be induced it will be around the 13th march!! That's ages away!!


----------



## Serafina83

How everyone felling today?
The 13 th It's only 2 weeks sounds like ages but it will go really quickly :)
I woke up at 5 this morning with really bad toothache :( rang dentist and got an emergency apt as was in agony. She pulled my tooth out feels so much better now. Baby wasn't to keen, was moving round like mad the whole time I was in there. Probably where I was so tense and nervous.


----------



## Mizzy

i thought it was common practice that everyone over due was offered one :s maybe they will give you one at the hospital when you go, hopefully you will be with you baba before the 13th :D
my waters went at this stage in my pregnancy(39+2) with rusty (pretty much to the time aswell 9pm XD ) 
i had a tooth out the day i found out i was pregnant, i bloody hate the dentist!! me and LO are due our 6 month check ups :( i keep putting them of though
OH isnt even in from work yet :( his bath and tea is cold now :growl: :grr:
I feel like crap my sister kindly shared her cold with me, my mum and OH all 3 people who are planned for the birth... problem is with him being diabetic he will take twice the time to get better :(
god im in a fowl mood :haha:
hows everyone holding up?


----------



## Bladesgirl

I have a hole and crack in my tooth but its the same tooth that has had problems for ages so I know he would want to remove it!! I can't do that right now lol you are so brave lol! 

I was quite surprise I wasn't offered one or to see my midwife again :/ never mind I guess I will just have to wait it out!! I think my bigger worry is his growth has slowed down now and she sort of mentioned it as if it was an issue then said it wasn't :( not really sure what to make of that every week I have measured 2 weeks ahead and I measured bang on at my apointment 

That's rubbish about the flu, OH keeps getting poorly I have told him to stay away from me if he gets anything else! I don't want to be poorly in labour lol!

Bored today think I might join Netflix to get some entertainment lol


----------



## Mizzy

i got told of for climbing at soft play in 'my condition' today... because i obviously dont know what im capable of... silly witch
i hate being ill :( was up half the night cause OH was snoring cause of his cold 

i think they only worry when its more than two weeks ahead or behind i still dont get why you havent been offered a sweep though :/ my midwife told me at my last appointment i would get one at my next which is next week
i just cant wait for all this to be over


----------



## Bladesgirl

I can't believe someone told you what you can and can't do in your condition lol I went to the football game last night and I must admit I got a few looks and the people who we always see we're shocked I was there 3 days before my due date lol I was thinking what is the worst that could happen! My waters break! I'm not gonna have my baby there am I!

When are you getting your sweep then? I'm hoping they will offer me one next Thursday if nothing has happened :/


----------



## Serafina83

Trust me it had nothing to do with being brave I was in absolute agony all day soon as it was out pain was all gone :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

At least the pain has gone! I'm so sick of day time television!! I think I'm gonna go mad lol!! Daybreak, Jeremy Kyle, this morning, loose women, (take a nap), tipping point then the chase!! I feel all my days are merging into one!!


----------



## Serafina83

I actually watched Jeremy kyle this morni g lol. I don't usual I hate that program. The wright stuff is better! It is boring being off work. Last week was ok for me because my daughter was off school. THis is ur first thoughAint it. I think this baby may come soon, been getting laods more tightnings than usual around my back as well as belly. Been going to the loo rather a lt today as well. Usually only go every 3 days or so.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I don't think I have ever watched the wright stuff I might have to give it a go lol I'm watching one born every minute this morning cos I recorded it last night lol I haven't had a propper job since 3 months pregnant!! I work part time for my mum still at home but no where near as much as I used to :/

People keep saying you will miss all this time and I probably will a bit but I'm really looking forward to have a purpose in the day :)

That's great news about your tightenings! How's it going today!! I still have nothing!! Stupid due date lol!! It's tommorrow!


----------



## Serafina83

I watched obem this morning as well. Can't believe they told that girl she was 8cm then she was only 3, I would of been fuming. The tightening stopped at about 1 last night. Just started again now lol. Most people go over their due date on the 1st. Have they given you a date for induction yet Incase you do go over? I'm not actually due fro another 12 days so still could be ages for me. Feels like I've been pregnant forever this time. Hard to find things to do to keep busy ain't it


----------



## Bladesgirl

I know i felt so sorry for her! she kept asking for an epi too and they were telling her not to!! i swear if i ask for one i want them to give me one! or they will see my angry side lol!

i have spent the rest of the day watching choccywoccydoodah series one and some of two lol! and my OH dad took me to sainsburys to buy some food! it was nice but didn't really need him to take me lol! put me on edge when i was buying junk food!

i had what felt like period pains this morning but they have gone now :( i have an appointment on the 7th i guess they will decide then about induction! im still annoyed i wasn't offered a sweep or anything! my friend got offered one on her due date :(

The more i read about inductions as well the more i don't want one! i keep reading stuff like more painful and possible chance of risk, they aren't keen on inductions and epi's and then they often lead to c-section! I don't want any of this :(

What do you do to keep busy? i have tried cleaning today but my side and back hurts a bit so wobbling around the house isn't really helping!


----------



## Serafina83

I'm not keen on being induced. A friend of mine was induced with all 3 of her kids and it took 3 days from when they admitted her in till She had them dunno wanna be in for that long :( I had to have the hormone drip with my daughter cos my labour wasnt progressing. Made the contractions so strong and painfull . I had epi not long after that couldn't handle it lol. Gonna try and do it without one this time as wanna be able to move around as much as poss :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

I would at least like to try natural labour if its awful then I can work from that but you don't get that opportunity with an induction!! Fingers crossed those psychics were right they predicted me to be due on Sunday! Although they also predicted my second baby to be a boy and I would like a girl next lol so don't know if I want to go into labour Sunday lol!! 

Been trying to train the cats to behave recently lol they are been quite good but I think they will hate me in the morning they are spending their first night in the kitchen with their cat beds as they can't sleep with us any more :/


----------



## Serafina83

We used to let the dog sleep on a sofa in our bedroom, he's had his bed out in the hallway for a while now, didn't want to kick him out once baby was born incaes he got jealous, thought it better to do It early! Mizzy hasn't been on for a cpl of days maybe she's hadher baby!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mizzy

nah im still here, babys still there :/ sometimes i just linger around and read but dont put anything or think ill write a reply after tea... then forget if either of you want to add me on FB feel free my sister will no doubt be giving the world a running commentry of my labour and birth :dohh:

Spoiler
kimberley diane heeps, piccy of rusty eating a window
Thought i was starting yesterday in morrisons started having contractions kept getting them for about 4-5 hours completely randomly and irregular... and then they stopped... i went sleep and woke up this morning fresh as a daisy. Rusty was siting with me while i was having one of them and he said to me 'dont worry mum its only joseph kicking' :haha: little sweetie :)
been on a spring clean today, what started as me cleaning the towel cupboard has turned into a full scale mission of finding everything new homes cause im bored of where it belongs atm :haha:
how are you both holding out? 
happy due date blades girl :flower:


----------



## Serafina83

Awww thought you may of had baby, may happen soon for you though. Althought I have been like that the past few days. Pains and tightening from about 2 in the afternoon till I go bed at night then nothing. Trying to igmore it now, or I'll drive myelf mad thinkng could this be it every day.


----------



## WholeHeart

Anybody still here? I'm rotten at actually finding threads again--I finally realized that it was saved in my control panel somewhere. 

So, I found out that the nurse/midwife I switched to at 36 weeks is using the last menstrual period due date (instead of the ultrasound-generated due date), so I'm not considered to be one day overdue now, I'm actually five days overdue. :dohh: Baby just doesn't seem to be in a hurry at all!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ahh mizzy hello again that's annoying about the contractions and then nothing!! I wish I could clean!! I have resulted in just trying not to make a mess lol 

Serafina - I don't get any twinges or tightenings!! Does that mean I'm no where near lol it's sad about pets isn't it I feel awful both cats look at me as if to say I'm evil!! 

Wholeheart welcome back!! I was wondering about the difference between LMP and ultrasound due dates today as my LMP date would be the 6th march! And my ultrasound due date is today! 

I have been worrying about his movements today as he doesn't move the same then I wish I wouldn't post on here there are a few girls that chose to always tell me the worse case stories so freaked out a little now :/


----------



## Serafina83

I had nothing until I went into labour with my first, I actuallythought my early labour pains where braxton hicks as I hadn't had any turn I out I was in slow labour. WiSh I wasn't getting this time they r just annoying. Been getting them constantly today unless I lay down :( . My dates where changed at the ultrasound aS we'll my original due date was. 27th feb. Changed to 12th march.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I seem to be one of the only ones where my LMP is after my ultrasound date lol!! Everyone keeps saying their LMP is earlier! 

Pregnancy is annoying!! Lol


----------



## Mizzy

would it be rude of me to wake OH up and try to get things going :blush: :haha: the midwife did prescribe it...


----------



## Mizzy

and serafina i would of refused that due date :haha: thats a massive jump!! with rusty they put me from the 23rd jan to the 18th jan and with this one they put me by a couple of days nothing drastic


----------



## WholeHeart

Serafina83 said:


> I had nothing until I went into labour with my first, I actuallythought my early labour pains where braxton hicks as I hadn't had any turn I out I was in slow labour. WiSh I wasn't getting this time they r just annoying. Been getting them constantly today unless I lay down :( . My dates where changed at the ultrasound aS we'll my original due date was. 27th feb. Changed to 12th march.

I'm glad to know that my lack of noticeable Braxton Hicks doesn't necessarily mean this kid is never going to come.... It's starting to feel like it, haha!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ow now I'm officially overdue!! Boo :( gonna call midwife team this morning just to settle me on these movements as this silly forum has worried the crap put of me now lol! 

Mizzy I tried the whole getting OH to do his bit last night :( it was uncomfy, awkward and didnt work :( maybe not again lol 

Baby clearly staying out me thinks, although I didn't sleep at all last night and woke up feeling rubbish today, either good or crappy sign!


----------



## Bladesgirl

How is everyone today? Any babies making a show yet?


----------



## Serafina83

Hi still no sign of baby!! I spent the last cpl days feeling misreable, morning about my constant braxton hicks. Have woke up today in a more positive mood :). Decidedf to ignore all the aches n pains and enjoy my last few days/weeks not having to get up n feed a baby during the night and being able to chill out and nap whenever I want. Also gonna spending today playing and coloring with my little girl, cos who know it could be her last day off school as an only child!!! 

How's every1 else? Also concentrating on the good points of babys not turning up yet I hope? Although it must be even hard to think positivly being over due :( x


----------



## Serafina83

Gross just lost my plug, or some of it at least dunno how much of it there's meant to be


----------



## Mizzy

:o looks like you might be going before us!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ooo that's exciting and gross all at the same time! I wouldn't even know what I was looking For with my plug! I have some clear snot like stuff a few weeks ago but that's it!!


----------



## Serafina83

Uggh it made me feel sick looked like a blob of jelly with a streak of blood in it. Can happen weeks before. I had it twice with my daughter. Once the day my waters went then the day after my contractions, was all bloody the 2nd time tho. I still feel sick thinking about it


----------



## Bladesgirl

Ok so having a strange day! Compleatly just dropped a tray flat on the floor for no reason just let go of it lol landed on my toe! Cried for 15 mins about my toe which didnt really hurt that much! 

Now I have really bad tummy ache and bad gas and been to toilet 3 times today!! TMI sorry I'm hormonal, stupid and seem to be having a semi clear out lol


----------



## Mizzy

all i can sat to that is its nearly over!!! honest!
if its any help im on a mini clear out too and it feels like im peeing myself constantly :s


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh no!! This pregancy thing is so beautiful at the end lol


----------



## Serafina83

Not very glamorous is it. Hopefully means you both be having ur babies soon x


----------



## Bladesgirl

All calmed down again over night and I feel better again today!! Argggg!! Apart from the lack of sleep!! I can't sleep anymore!! How am I meant to go through hours of labour on no sleep!! I hope my body decides it needs to sleep before hand!!


----------



## Serafina83

I'm sure you will be fine in labour sleep or no sleep! Our body's are pretty amazing and you will find the energy from somewhere! I slept between contraction the night before I went into hospital with my daughter. How I don't know they where coming every 10 mins all night lol


----------



## Mizzy

your body will do what it does regardless of what sleep you had, i went 2 days with minimum sleep as i was in labour and still managed to get him out :)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Strange question but have any of you girls got loads of fat below your bump I know that it's my belly fat been pushed down but it's worrying me! It's sagging alot today! Will this sag after the baby is born will I always have a sag of fat at the bottom :(


----------



## Mizzy

mine went with rusty and i just had a tiny 'pouch' which looked like a tad of bloat, it did take a long time to go though. every woman is different though, you get some lucky mummys who walk out of hospital in their size 8 jeans then others (like me :haha:) who really had to work at it. I remember my friend showing me hers 20 years after having her son, hers never went (she had a tummy tuck a couple of years ago so its gone now)
:flower: dont worry about it, babys position is probly making it took worse


----------



## Serafina83

Bladesgirl said:


> Strange question but have any of you girls got loads of fat below your bump I know that it's my belly fat been pushed down but it's worrying me! It's sagging alot today! Will this sag after the baby is born will I always have a sag of fat at the bottom :(

YES!!! I have this like a flabby bit of skin at the bottom, of my belly lol. Don't remember if I got it last time. If I did though it went away afetr


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh that makes me feel a bit better!! Just been to my little brothers birthday party and stood around for most of it and now my back is killing and I think baby has dropped down a bit further as it feels like I'm carrying something heavy on my bum and bladder! 

Any one gone into labour yet?


----------



## Serafina83

Nope!! Lost more plug today though was pink this time. Been havinng period type pains aLl day as well. Hoping to keep him in till wed night at the least now. Got workmen in tomorrow and wdnesday x


----------



## Mizzy

urgh workmen, i know them all but they still put me on edge when their in!, i always worry cause most of them are 'mates' to andrew i feel i have too look after them and make sure the house is clean and tidy :dohh:
sweep tomorow, lots of niggles today but nothing :nope:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh no work men!! I don't have to deal with them as I don't think my other ha would ever allow us to get work men in lol!! That's good about the pains though must be a good sign!! 

Oo good luck with the sweep tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Serafina83

Good luck with the sweep, hopefully wiLl start your labour off. :)


----------



## Serafina83

Think this may be it!! Been getting regular moderately painful contractions for 4 hours now. There about 5 mins a part. I'll keep u updated


----------



## katyblot

hi girls, sorry I have been MIA again! But last week was so stressful. Had my job put high risk of redundancy, and was given 48 hours to appeal. So spent 2 days in meetings back at work, even tho I've been on mat leave for 4 weeks now! I hardly slept at all last week, so had my fingers crossed baby didn't come, don't think I cud hav coped st all! I still now hav another few days to wait to hear the outcome of my appeal. Argh, just want this to b sorted so I can get myself mentally prepared for baby's arrival!




Bladesgirl said:


> Rebecca g had a baby girl :)

Thank u for letting us know. Congrats Rebecca g! 



Serafina83 said:


> I watched obem this morning as well. Can't believe they told that girl she was 8cm then she was only 3, I would of been fuming. The tightening stopped at about 1 last night. Just started again now lol. Most people go over their due date on the 1st. Have they given you a date for induction yet Incase you do go over? I'm not actually due fro another 12 days so still could be ages for me. Feels like I've been pregnant forever this time. Hard to find things to do to keep busy ain't it

Watched this last week too! Was so shocked mw got measurement wrong - poor girl! Would hav been so angry if this was me!




WholeHeart said:


> Anybody still here? I'm rotten at actually finding threads again--I finally realized that it was saved in my control panel somewhere.
> 
> So, I found out that the nurse/midwife I switched to at 36 weeks is using the last menstrual period due date (instead of the ultrasound-generated due date), so I'm not considered to be one day overdue now, I'm actually five days overdue. :dohh: Baby just doesn't seem to be in a hurry at all!

Hi wholeheart! How r things going now?



Mizzy said:


> your body will do what it does regardless of what sleep you had, i went 2 days with minimum sleep as i was in labour and still managed to get him out :)

I also had 2 days of hardly any sleep before I had my dd, and managed to get thru it. 




Mizzy said:


> urgh workmen, i know them all but they still put me on edge when their in!, i always worry cause most of them are 'mates' to andrew i feel i have too look after them and make sure the house is clean and tidy :dohh:
> sweep tomorow, lots of niggles today but nothing :nope:

Had workmen round here too week before last. We getting conservatory put on back of house. So luckily they not inside the house. But I cud still do with not having to b making them cups tea all the time, when all I wanna do is sleep on the sofa. So far they hav done all the brickwork and floor, and now we waiting for frame and glass to b delivered, which isn't gonna b til next week. So it may not get finished for ages, depending on when baby decides to appear! 
But nothing seems to b happening at the mo. And my dd was 13 days late, so really not expecting anything anytime soon!



Serafina83 said:


> Think this may be it!! Been getting regular moderately painful contractions for 4 hours now. There about 5 mins a part. I'll keep u updated

ooh, good luck serafina, this cud b it! Big hugs Xxxx

Mizzy and bladesgirl - how r u guys today? Xxxx


----------



## Serafina83

Been up all night contracting. Went hospital because they are every 3 mins and very painful been sent home though as am only 1cm :( gutted. They did give me a some morphene b4 I left to take the edge off the contractions. I now got to go home and labour in front of the workmen


----------



## Bladesgirl

Awww that's great about the contractions! Maybe not about doing it in front of the workmen!! Good luck I can't wait to hear the news!! 

Katyblot that's rubbish about all these meetings hopefully you will be able to focus on baby soon! 

I've lost interest now woke up today in a really bad mood for some reason and baby is quiet again so I'm guessing another day of worry for me but I'm thinking if he stays quiet today I might go in to have him checked at least then they might start telling me my options as I'm sat here really in the dark about how long I will be waiting this out !!


----------



## Mizzy

hope this is it for you serafina:D

im good today, i honestly thought being overdue would be worse than this but it hasnt bothered me, i have said for quite a while the 5th of march sounds like a nice birthday though so im hoping :haha:

i find baby moves when i dont, i have to look for his movements now rather than feel them


----------



## Bladesgirl

I quite like the 6th march as a date lol!! Argh I think my bad mood is just ruling my day today :/


----------



## Mizzy

just think you will be a mummy by the end of next week!!!


----------



## Serafina83

I've gone to my mums, left the oh at home with the workmen, the morphene definatly helped with the pain. The contractions have slowed down nw as well back to coming every 10 mins


----------



## Serafina83

Tommy James born March 6th at 10 past 1 in the morning weighing in at 8lb 1oz. Words cannot describe how happy and proud we both are of him! Think what they say about bigger babies being easier to push out is a load of cod wallop lol. Any news from anybody else?


----------



## Mizzy

Aww congrats!! Im still here sweep did nothing not sure on anyone else x


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats to everyone having their babies!! I am very jealous lol! xx


----------



## Serafina83

Mizzy said:


> Aww congrats!! Im still here sweep did nothing not sure on anyone else x

Aww will happen soon. Did you o overdue on your first. My midwife had me push at 7 cm soon as my waters went thought that was weird was. Sure you was meant to be 10 cm. I'm still in hospital now bored!! Weird thing was before I had my 12 weeks scan I was sure I'd get my dates changed to the 6th (actually changed them to the 12 th!) and I've been saying ever since its gonna be the 6 th. lol. My friend from work even txt me just now saying today's the day lol I hadnt told her I'd had him x


----------



## Bladesgirl

Awww congrats!! :D love the name!! Thomas is in our short list lol pushing at 7cm I didn't think you were meant to push before 10cm lol

I'm still here no signs except I keep getting back pain and lower pain I think baby is moving down that's all I can think it is! Feeling low again today is it possible to get baby blues before baby? At least I have my hospital appointment tommorrow :)


----------



## Mizzy

nope 39 weeks with rusty nice and early :) this one just takes after his dad and is never on time :haha: 7cm :s maybe baby was still high up so she wanted you to push him down maybe? 
are you getting discharged today?


----------



## katyblot

Congrats serafina! Welcome tommy! 

How strange she got u to push at 7cm. My body naturally started to push at 7cm with my dd, and they had to giv me epidural to stop it, or she said I wud hav destroyed my downstairs and wouldn't hav been able to deliver naturally and would have ended up with c section! 

There are so many strange and wonderful things about birth I still don't even understand! 
Hope u r recovering well!

Well today is my due date, but nothing happening here! Xxx


----------



## television

Serafina83 said:


> Tommy James born March 6th at 10 past 1 in the morning weighing in at 8lb 1oz. Words cannot describe how happy and proud we both are of him! Think what they say about bigger babies being easier to push out is a load of cod wallop lol. Any news from anybody else?

:happydance::happydance: Massive congrats x


----------

